# The Bell Tree Fair 2020: Closing Ceremony



## Chris

After four and a half weeks *The Bell Tree Fair 2020* has reached an end. The TBT Fair 2020 was our largest and most popular event in the forum’s history, drawing *510 participants* between *August 16th – September 17th 2020* across our fourteen events and four contests. This was our most popular event since the TBT Fair 2014, which drew 414 participants.



 


Today we will be providing you with the answers to all of the questions you have been asking us for the past several days! We will also be announcing the winners of all of our contests and events so settle in for a long read and keep your fingers crossed that you and your friends’ names appear on one of our lists below!

But first, before we dive into all that, we want to say a big thank you to everyone who participated in the TBT Fair 2020 and helped to make this an enjoyable and safe place to spend the summer. If there were no participants then there would be no Fair, so thank you for choosing to spend your summer with us! We hope our warm and cosy slumber party theme helped to take your mind off the chaos that 2020 has brought and has given you the opportunity to make new online friends that you will continue to keep in touch with even now that the event has closed.

Now, onto what you really came here to see…



*Final Collectible and Ticket Distribution, Restocks, and Fair Shop Closure*​
The animated shooting star, rainbow fragment, and trophy collectibles will be going out alongside the contest winner and staff favourite ticket distribution on *Saturday 19th September 2020* at *12pm Fair Time*. There will also be one final collectible restock at this time so if you were not able to get what you wanted on Tuesday then hope is not lost!

The Bell Tree Fair Shop will be closing on *Tuesday 22nd September 2020* at *6pm Fair Time*. After this point there will be no further opportunity to spend your tickets. Tickets do not carry over into future events so any that are not spent will be considered lost. Do make sure you have finished checking out all shop purchases by this time. Also please note that the Fair boards will no longer be accessible after this time.


*New One-Ticket Raffles*​
Don't have enough tickets left to buy any more prizes? No problem! Any leftover tickets you have can be entered into one of our two new raffles. Both will cost one ticket to enter.

*Raffle #1: Animated Shooting Star Collectible*



​Did you miss out on achieving a staff favourite in one of our events? Then you'll want to join this raffle! For one ticket per entry, you will have one last chance to earn yourself an animated shooting star collectible! We will be awarding only one of these so cross your fingers for good luck! *Note that if you have already earned an animated shooting star collectible in one of our events then you are not eligible to win this raffle. *

*Raffle #2: Star Fragment Collectibles*



​The plushie collectibles stole everyone's hearts in this event. Can you blame them? They're adorable! You may have missed out on claiming a star fragment collectible due to being drawn by our soft and fluffy friends, but don't fret because it wasn't your last chance! Here is your opportunity to earn yourself a magical star fragment collectible. Two of each of the above coloured star fragment are up for grabs to twelve lucky winners in this raffle! If your name is drawn the colour you receive will be random. Who will be the lucky four to walk away with the pink and purple star fragments?

The winners for these two raffles, as well as three that were already on-going, will be drawn on *Tuesday 22nd September 2020* at *6pm Fair Time*. The winners will be announced the same evening.


*Counting Sheep Winner*​Over the past month fourteen wooly contenders clashed horns in order to determine which of them was worthy of becoming the next TBT villager collectible. One sheep battled her way through four head to head battles to be crowned queen, narrowly winning out against Étoile in the final round. The Vesta collectible is now available to buy in the *Shop* for 180 bells. If you intend to buy a Vesta collectible to commemorate her victory then be quick, because she will disappear from the shop on *Wednesday 30th September 2020*.





*Addresses for Physical Prizes*​
If you purchased a physical prize from the TBT Fair Shop then you will be contacted sometime soon by *Jeremy* with a form to submit your address. PO boxes will be accepted for the mail box prize pack and sticker packs.


*Take the TBT Fair 2020 Survey*​
Here is your opportunity to give us your feedback on the TBT Fair 2020. We will leave this survey open for two weeks and then it will be closed and reviewed by the TBT Staff Team. We will refer to responses in this survey when planning future TBT events, so we would appreciate it if you took the time to give us your input. We will be awarding *25 bells* to users who enter their username at the end of the survey. *Click here to take the TBT Fair 2020 survey*.


*Now, onto the winners!*​


----------



## Chris

*Contest Winners*









*First Place*
LadyDestani

*Second Place*
Biibii

*Third Place*
Virtualpet











*First Place*
Ace Marvel, Aerious, and voltairenism

*Second Place*
Jacob, Monkey D Luffy, and Rosetti

*Third Place*
abalonei and chocosongee










*First Place*
Saiki Kusuo

*Second Place*
lieryl

*Third Place*
Meira










*First Place*
Blink.

*Second Place*
SinnerTheCat

*Third Place*
Aliya​


----------



## Chris

*Event Winners*
Part 1









*Round 1 Winners:*

Blink.
BungoTheElf
Kuroh
Mistreil
Moondyle
Snowifer





*Round 2 Winners:*

Cheremtasy
Jacob
Mistreil
pipty
Spaarki





*Round 3 Winners:*

Aromatisse
Cheremtasy
Moondyle
nerfedude






*Winners:*

Blink.
faerie
Firesquids
Janelle
JollyOli
Kadori
Rosetti
seliph
ZebraQueen











*Round 1 Winner: *
Hanami

*Round 2 Winner: *
Rosie977

*Round 3 Winner: *
Millysaurusrexjr

*Round 4 Winner: *
JellyLu





*Round 5 Winner: *
mogyay

*Round 6 Winner: *
dino

*Round 7 Winner: *
biibii







*Round 1 Winners:*
jo_electric
mewto28
hestu

*Round 2 Winner:*
LOEY

*Round 3 Winner:*
Snowesque







*Round 1 Winners:*

*First Place*
Verecund

*Second Place*
Trundle

*Third Place*
Zlafa
Pintuition
Snowifer
Karmahri
cornimer
kikotoot
Taj



*Round 2 Winners:*

*First Place*
Aliya

*Second Place*
Verecund
Aurita
BungoTheElf
Toadsworthy
Sholee
Trundle

*Third Place*
Makoto
LOEY
Miharu
skarmoury
King Dorado
Mistreil
lucitine
shawo
duckykate
Saiki Kusuo
pochy
Hanami
Heyden











*Round 1 Winners:*
Lavamaize
petrichr
serudesu





*Round 2 Winners:*
Sheep Villager
mogyay
Chibi.Hoshi





*Round 3 Winners:*
Ace Marvel
Equity
Sharksheep​


----------



## Chris

*Event Winners*
Part 2​




*Round 1 Winner:*
petrichr

*Round 2 Winner:*
Mistreil

*Round 3 Winner:*
Kikotoot​





*Round 1 Winner:*
Verecund

*Round 2 Winner:*
Zane

*Round 3 Winner:*
seliph

*Round 4 Winners:*
Zane
SensaiGallade

*Round 5 Winner:*
digimon

*Round 6 Winners:*
seliph
Cornimer

*Round 7 Winners:*
seliph
Makoto​




















*Winners:*
DarkDesertFox
fruitwreath
hzl
Larsi
Mick
Miharu
Monkey D Luffy
Moondyle
p e p p e r
Rosetti
skarmoury​









*Round 1 Winners*
Your Local Wild Child
Millysaurusrexjr
TaylaJade
NefariousKing





*Round 6 Winners*
Moondyle
Aus
pochy
airpeaches​




*Musical Chairs Winners:*

LoserMom
mogyay
toadsworthy
Geoni
xSuperMario64x
jo_electric
Snowifer
xoons
chawwee
OswinOswald
michealsmells
Mikaiah
Bcat
faerie
Coach
Nougat
Verecund
*The Oakboro Mayor*
SmrtLilCookie
Equity
lieryl
xsopants​











*Round 1 Winners:*

Chibi.Hoshi
fennekins
Holla
kiwikenobi
Kuroh
Matt0106
Piggleton
Rosch






*Round 2 Winners:*

amemome
Believe_In_Kittens
Bugs
Mick
Millysaurusrexjr
Mistreil
Soti​


----------



## Chris

*Raffle Winners


Raffle 1*
*Animal Crossing: New Horizons (physical copy) with bonus Kapp'n plush*





*Winner*
Nicole.


*
Raffle 2
Animal Crossing: New Horizons Official Companion Guide*





*Winner*
Brun2166


*
Raffle 3
$20 USD/CAD/AUD or £15 GBP digital eShop card*





*Winners*
kiwikenobi
Hedgehugs
amye.miller
michealsmells

*
Raffle 4*
*Animated Shooting Star Collectible*





*Winner*
DaCoSim

*
Raffle 5
Star Fragment Collectibles*





*Winners*




*Yellow Star Fragment Winners*
Sheep Villager
mewto28




*Red Star Fragment Winners*
alias
Red Cat




*Green Star Fragment Winners*
mogyay
amemome




*Blue Star Fragment Winners*
JasonAldeanMG
Cheryll




*Purple Star Fragment Winners*
Soika
princess.looking.for.frog




*Pink Star Fragment Winners*
dino
NefariousKing


​


----------



## Chris

*This brings us to the end of our Closing Ceremony for The Bell Tree Fair 2020!*​
This event was brought to you by *Jeremy*, *Justin*, *Oblivia*, *dizzy bone*, *Kaiaa*, *LaBelleFleur*, *Laudine*, *Mairmalade*, *pandapples*, *Vrisnem*, *Murray* and *Thunder*.

I would like to take a moment to say a massive thank you to the rest of the staff team, who have all dedicated countless hours of their free time over the past three and a half months to the planning and running of the TBT Fair 2020. I feel lucky to have been able to work with such an enthusiastic, hardworking, and reliable group of people who were always happy to step-up and help when another host needed it. You are all amazing.


----------



## Alienfish

congrats to all the winners!

also ty for raffle stuff i'll throw it all into those!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Congratulations to all the winners, thank you to all the staff for the efforts undertaken for the event!


----------



## seliph

aaaa yay i was so nervous about cosmetics    ty guys for the lovely event!!! and congrats all winners!!


----------



## cornimer

Thank you sooo much to all the staff for this incredibly well-organized event! It ran like a well-oiled machine, we really appreciate the countless hours you guys put into this to give us a good time    and congrats to all the winners!


----------



## lana.

its fine im just sobbing ><
i have to random word generators to thank for the masterpiece of a prompt that rowdy pupa was 

ty staff for the amazing event, incredible


----------



## Nefarious

Thank you so much for all the hardwork you guys put into setting all this up. It ran so smoothly and I had a ton of fun participating in all the different events and contests! Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Dinosaurz

So fun!!! Thank can’t wait for my switch case haha


----------



## Trundle

thanks to friends and staff for a fun fair! loved Switch Stars and Trivia


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I don’t see the leftover raffle tickets. Are they awaiting stock, or are they only visible to those with fewer tickets?


----------



## Horus

Wow, congratulations to the magnificent winners!


----------



## Matt0106

I'm beyond grateful that my Dad-Joking Dynamo became a Staff Favourite  Thank you for this amazing fair, and congrats to all the winners of all the contests and events! You guys are so talented and should be very proud


----------



## Miharu

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so proud and happy for you all! This was an INCREDIBLE Fair! Even though I was super busy juggling work and school, I was very happy to be able to participate in almost everything in this fair! There was so much to do and it was so much fun! 

This was honestly my first fair I've actually participated in fully and it was definitely an amazing and fun experience! Thank you so much staff for all your hard work and for making this fair so much fun!


----------



## Jeremy

Special thanks to @Vrisnem for acting as event manager for TBT Fair 2020!


----------



## Lavamaize

Thank you to all the TBT staff for planning and making this fair happen! I had so much fun!


----------



## Asarena

The event was a lot of fun! Congrats to all of the winners~

And now to try to earn enough TBT to get a Vesta collectible before it leaves the shop!


----------



## Aurita

congrats to the winners!!! beautiful entries 
and thank you so much to all the TBT staff for this fair!  it was amazing and so much fun!!

bless the 1 ticket raffles


----------



## Aerious

thanks so much for hosting the fair!! was so much fun. 

also so happy that i got to work with @voltairenism and @Ace Marvel . the best team i could’ve asked for, plus it was a blast in our group chat for the project!!


----------



## Alienfish

Also the Vesta collectible is v cute C;

Also thanks for all the fun switch stars games, staff and members alike defo best event


----------



## Kattea

Omg, the colouring pages are so aestetic! Congrats to all the winners!

And thank you staff, I can't even imagine how much work that must have been! You've redeemed 2020 for everyone.


----------



## abalonei

Congrats to all the winners! 
(i'll be entering all the raffles  )

also,,, sorry for the nitpick but my username is spelled wrong in the "third place winners" for the Magazine Mash-Up event! (There should be an extra I attached  )


----------



## Mistreil

thank you tbt staff for all the wonderful events!! and congratulations to all the winners!!

also oh god my name's up there a lot but i can only get one shooting star collectible LKJFDLKG i was worried i wouldnt be able to get even one


----------



## seliph

hello staff i am not smart can someone explain the difference(s) here


----------



## Lancelot

Congrats everyone and thanks very much to the staff (and @Thunder ) for hosting!


----------



## Aliya

Congratulations everyone! I'm so happy to see so much talent in one place


----------



## Chris

seliph said:


> hello staff i am not smart can someone explain the difference(s) here



The first one refers to something like the Magazine Mash-Up contest. 

The latter refers to teams competing directly against each other, think like Counting Sheep but with real people.


----------



## Blink.

Congratulations to all the winners! I'm honored to have been placed and picked   
This event was amazing in a time where many of us have to stay indoors. It was such a long and busy event!! I'm glad to have joined this community  

THE TALENT HERE IS AMAZE AND THE STAFF IS MORE AMAZING!


----------



## litilravnur

Congrats to the winners and all the staff for making this amazing event even greater than I expected!! (this was my first fair)


----------



## JellyBeans

oh my gosh so many winners!! everyone in this forum is so talented     well done to everyone <3 threw my one spare ticket into the shooting star raffle so here's hoping ig!


----------



## Ace Marvel

Wow! Congrats to everyone really!!

*To the staff:* Thank you so much for all you hard work, I really appreciated, this events make the community stronger and that is the biggest prize.
@Vrisnem thank you for always helping others and being there, you deserve that Goose plushie for life.
@Mairmalade You are the real prize of the Fair, I'm really happy that we hang out and I'll be waiting to counter you in smash!
@Laudine Thank you for your beautiful line art, I dare to do digital art for the first time after years of being afraid of it, and for that I will be forever grateful.
To the rest of the staff, _Jeremy_, _Justin_, _Oblivia_, _dizzy bone_, _Kaiaa_, _LaBelleFleur_, _pandapples_, _Murray_ and _Thunder, _We didn't hang out as much, but I'm looking forward to it, you are an awesome team, and it showed during this event.
P.S. to the ones that enjoyed my mirrors, glad you like them!

*To my magazine team:* @Aerious @voltairenism I could not have asked for a better team, yes we win, but our friendship grew stronger and you can always count on me! DREAM TEAM! I love you guys!

*To the other finalist in the magazine contest:* I need to subscribed to all of your magazines ASAP, great you guys!! BTW I'm a snooty/jock
*To everyone that voted:* Regardless of the team you voted, thank you for taking the time and making this an awesome experience. 
*To the members that voted for us:* Glad you liked it! Thank you for giving us a moment we will cherish!

*To the Cellar community:* Guys, we are stronger together, it was a joy to experience the fair with you, I really care for all of you and you can count on me always!

*To the community:* I'm really happy this year a lot of members participated, and like I said it only makes us stronger and closer! If you ever need anything feel free to reach to me. I'm more thankful for this community that what you can imagine.

@Miharu Thank you for introducing me to the wonderful world of collectibles. Don't be a stranger.

@Peachmilk_ @soggy Thank you again for my awesome avatar and signature art, that I will use far longer than just the fair, you are awesome!

*To everyone that used my siggys in your entries:* Thank you for believing in my work and I'm so happy so many of you liked them.

*To myself:* Thank you for letting yourself experience this.

I have so many people to be thankful too, you really made this an awesome experience I will never forget.

*IF I'M SHINING EVERYBODY GONNA SHINE!*​


----------



## Toska

Woo congrats everybody! This was my first TBT event, and it was a blast! Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## kayleee

thank you staff!! this was such a fun event!!


----------



## Zane

What an awesome fair <3 Thank you to all the hardworking and amazingly generous staff for putting it all together, you guys rock! Congratulations on making this the biggest event yet!!


----------



## Hanami

Congratulations to all the winners, all the winning entries and staff favorites look wonderful 
And thank you staff for all your hard work in planning and hosting this fair!! ❤


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'm disappointed I didn't win anything but hey I tried. Good job.


----------



## Lancelot

Ace Marvel said:


> Wow! Congrats to everyone really!!
> 
> *To the staff:* Thank you so much for all you hard work, I really appreciated, this events make the community stronger and that is the biggest prize.
> @Vrisnem thank you for always helping others and being there, you deserve that Goose plushie for life.
> @Mairmalade You are the real prize of the Fair, I'm really happy that we hang out and I'll be waiting to counter you in smash!
> @Laudine Thank you for your beautiful line art, I dare to do digital art for the first time after years of being afraid of it, and for that I will be forever grateful.
> To the rest of the staff, _Jeremy_, _Justin_, _Oblivia_, _dizzy bone_, _Kaiaa_, _LaBelleFleur_, _pandapples_, _Murray_ and _Thunder, _We didn't hang out as much, but I'm looking forward to it, you are an awesome team, and it showed during this event.
> P.S. to the ones that enjoyed my mirrors, glad you like them!
> 
> *To my magazine team:* @Aerious @voltairenism I could not have asked for a better team, yes we win, but our friendship grew stronger and you can always count on me! DREAM TEAM! I love you guys!
> 
> *To the other finalist in the magazine contest:* I need to subscribed to all of your magazines ASAP, great you guys!! BTW I'm a snooty/jock
> *To everyone that voted:* Regardless of the team you voted, thank you for taking the time and making this an awesome experience.
> *To the members that voted for us:* Glad you liked it! Thank you for giving us a moment we will cherish!
> 
> *To the Cellar community:* Guys, we are stronger together, it was a joy to experience the fair with you, I really care for all of you and you can count on me always!
> 
> *To the community:* I'm really happy this year a lot of members participated, and like I said it only makes us stronger and closer! If you ever need anything feel free to reach to me. I'm more thankful for this community that what you can imagine.
> 
> @Miharu Thank you for introducing me to the wonderful world of collectibles. Don't be a stranger.
> 
> @Peachmilk_ @soggy Thank you again for my awesome avatar and signature art, that I will use far longer than just the fair, you are awesome!
> 
> *To everyone that used my siggys in your entries:* Thank you for believing in my work and I'm so happy so many of you liked them.
> 
> *To myself:* Thank you for letting yourself experience this.
> 
> I have so many people to be thankful too, you really made this an awesome experience I will never forget.
> 
> *IF I'M SHINING EVERYBODY GONNA SHINE!*​



damn man, really out here tryna make me tear up


----------



## Alienfish

Milky star said:


> I'm disappointed I didn't win anything but hey I tried. Good job. ✌✌


basically same but yeah it was defo slim with the large amount of people participating. ah well i'll enjoy my fake stars lol


----------



## voltairenism

This was my first fair and I had a blast! Thank you staff and everyone for making this awesome! Also, of course, thank you my team @Ace Marvel @Aerious, you are amazing and made the dream come true!! Thank you everyone that voted for snooty and made kind comments, it made me really happy <3
Congrats to all winners! And congrats to everyone that participated, we made it to the end!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

sheilaa said:


> basically same but yeah it was defo slim with the large amount of people participating. ah well i'll enjoy my fake stars lol


Yeah,, that's true. I did so many events a d still ended up short. I'm naturally just a loser


----------



## Lancelot

Milky star said:


> Yeah,, that's true. I did so many events a d still ended up short. I'm naturally just a loser ✌



there wasn’t any losers, we all winnnners


----------



## Piggleton

thank you to all tbt staff for hosting. (Startled by going on switch stars and vrisnem was still awake at like 4am) I definitely felt the love and work put into making the fair an amazing experience!  Honestly wild a month went by and it felt insanely fast?!? I remember when the fair was first announced!! Congrats to all the winners too! So fun to see a community come together.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Monkey D Luffy said:


> there wasn’t any losers, we all winnnners


Nah nah I'mma take my loser title  it's my life style,, I'm just happy I was able to get most of the collectibles I wanted


----------



## Alienfish

Milky star said:


> Yeah,, that's true. I did so many events a d still ended up short. I'm naturally just a loser ✌


big colouring mood xD

nah we both did good i will get a staff fave.. again..sometime..maybe

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020



Milky star said:


> Nah nah I'mma take my loser title ✌ it's my life style,, I'm just happy I was able to get most of the collectibles I wanted


same i made a nice bank maybe i can get a real star (wand) instead


----------



## Chris

Piggleton said:


> ...Startled by going on switch stars and vrisnem was still awake at like 4am)...


I look forward to being able to sleep regular hours again.


----------



## Piggleton

Vrisnem said:


> I look forward to being able to sleep regular hours again.


I wish you a long and heavy sleep


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Aaah I entered the raffles. I never do raffles. Why am I so desperate for pixels? I want that shooting star collectibles I stayed up countless hours to play ac hmm...I just like pixels aaah

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020



Vrisnem said:


> I look forward to being able to sleep regular hours again.


Yes sir sleep in! You deserve it!


----------



## Snowesque

Loved it!!! Thank you everyone.


----------



## Chris

Piggleton said:


> I wish you a long and heavy sleep





Milky star said:


> Yes sir sleep in! You deserve it!


Thank you both. See you by Christmas. Maybe.


----------



## nightxshift

Congratulations to all the winners, this was my first TBT Fair and I didn’t know what to expect, but I have to say I’m totally satisfied with it, it was A LOT OF FUN, I can’t wait for the next one hehe :>


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> Thank you both. See you by Christmas. Maybe.


Christmas and Halloween festival


----------



## toxapex

The irony of a slumber party ruining poor vrisnem's sleep schedule

Thank you for ur service mister vrister


----------



## LambdaDelta

so was the 2005 fair just jeremy and like 2 others?


----------



## Chris

toxapex said:


> The irony of a slumber party ruining poor vrisnem's sleep schedule
> 
> Thank you for ur service mister vrister


Is it really a slumber party if you don't pull an all nighter?


LambdaDelta said:


> so was the 2005 fair just jeremy and like 2 others?


No, it was Jeremy and _twenty_ others!


----------



## Ginkgo

I was about to be so sad when I saw that the Closing Ceremony thread was up and I didn't get pinged, because surely if you won a staff favorite you would be notified in some way. But apparently...
*I WON SOMETHING??????*
*AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHGGFGGGGGHHHH
THANK YOUUUUU!!!!!!!!!




*
I don't care if this is tmi, but I'm excitement-sweating right now.
I will end this post here because otherwise I WILL say a bad word (out of happiness  )


----------



## Tinkeringbell

This was a lot of fun! Thanks to everyone that helped make an event that I sincerely enjoyed! Hopefully I'll still be around next time


----------



## LadyDestani

I am so unbelievably happy right now to have placed first in the haiku contest! 

Congrats to @biibii and @virtualpet as well and all of the other winners! I enjoyed seeing all the talent that this entire community has to offer. You are all amazing!

Thank you to the staff for putting this whole thing together and letting us all have so much fun! I know it couldn't have been easy but you are all very appreciated! 

This was my first TBT Fair and I loved every minute of it!


----------



## toxapex

LambdaDelta said:


> so was the 2005 fair just jeremy and like 2 others?



Back then the house of mirrors/nightmares was but a humble tent...


----------



## Emmsey

Congrats to all the winners! This was my first fair and I enjoyed every moment of it. It was great to be both creative and have fun at the same time especially in the current climate. Big thanks to all the TBT Staff the hardwork and thought really shone through!!


----------



## BungoTheElf

Thank you guys so much for this awesome fair!! I can't believe I really participated in everything, it was lots of fun <3

AND FHANK U SO MUCH FOR MY SHOOTING STAR AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHH


----------



## amemome

OMG!!! I'm floored that you liked my abandoned pop star pic! <3 thanks for hosting this event!! i'll treasure these memories!


----------



## Azrael

Every event I have participated in I always think there is no way the next event can be better. And every event the staff proves me wrong. You guys are amazing. Thank you all for all of your hard work. I look forward to many more events!


----------



## duckykate

thank you so much staff for all your hard work and for spending your own money on prizes! this was so much fun!


----------



## *The Oakboro Mayor*

AMAZING JOB to all the winners and participants!! You all submitted some truly wonderful things


----------



## hunahan

What a fantastic and fun fair.  Thank you so much for all of your work and creativity!


----------



## Cheremtasy

This Fair was an absolute blast! Thank you so much to all the staff for hosting, and huge shout out to @Vrisnem especially for constantly being around to address questions and/or concerns anyone had, as well as managing other event threads! I was honestly so shocked by how often I saw them around and it almost felt like they never slept.  The dedication and time they put in really shows how much they care, and I think we all need to take a moment to realize and appreciate that they went above and beyond! 

I also wanted to take the time to thank @Laudine for all the beautiful collectibles. I had the problem of not being able to afford everything with tickets alone because I wanted every single one LOL, the collectible addiction is real. The star fragments and plushies are absolutely to die for and I'm so glad I was able to pick up a majority of what I wanted!
Also I just have to say the the banners all looked amazing and I'm going to miss seeing them around. I'm in love with the watercolour-like look to them, while also combining digital elements to them to make them the kind cool traditional-digital hybrid type of art which I'm honestly a sucker for. 

This fair has honestly been my escape from social media. I'm not sure about everyone else, but Instagram and Twitter is where I spend a majority of my time when I'm on the internet, but the algorithms were really stressing me out. As an art account, I always feel pressured to pump out art on a consistent schedule, because if I don't my account will suffer (keep in mind that art is my only way for income at the moment). The pressure (and burnout) really got to me back in August and the fair came around at a perfect time, because it allowed me to step away from social media and focus on something I could do for fun, and in a smaller community. And I was able to do a bunch of art stuff for fun, which I hadn't done in a hot minute. It was definitely somewhat stressful at times (like turning in my magazine entry on time ksdks) but I definitely had a lot of fun! House of Nightmares, Celeste's Observatory, Count Inside the Bottle, and Switch stars were some of my favourite events. I loved browsing through posts in HON/CITB to see what people had guessed, and all the jokes/memes people were posting in the threads (some of ya'll are hilarious xD). I adored looking through the entries in Celeste's Observatory especially, and seeing how everyone tackled the same lineart, the creativity blew me away! And Switch Stars was nice because I often play solo games, and playing in a group was honestly really great for a change!

Finally, congrats to all the winners and staff favourites! Our community is so creative and it's great that there were so many different categories so that everyone had a chance at shining! I'm _so _humbled that I got picked as staff favourite for Celeste's Observatory for Week 2 and 3! I tried really hard on all my art stuff (while recovering from a strained hand and wrist), but to make things a bit easier on my hand I decided to go with limited palettes so I wouldn't be making as many gestures as I would have if I had worked in full colour, and I was super worried I wouldn't get staff favourite for anything. I kid you not, I started shaking when I saw I had made it and had to take a good 10 minutes to calm down before being able to type all of this l-lol. I know it may sound silly to some people, but this fair makes me so happy and I tried really hard to participate in everything possible, even if certain events definitely weren't my forte!

I could make a whole essay in all honesty, but I think I've already made this too long so I'll stop here skfks. I'll end this by saying thank you again to the staff because this was an entirely free event that you poured your hearts into! But also to the community for participating and making this such a lively event, it definitely wouldn't have been the same if there weren't so many people participating. <3


----------



## SinnerTheCat

OHMYGOD CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS Y'ALL DID ABSOLUTELY AMAZING AND I'M HONESTLY BLOWN AWAY!!     
I'm so honored to be among all of you creative icons here  I'm so happy that this fair happened and was such a huge success, because it was honestly wonderfully executed and super fun!! Bless your hearts TBT staff for hosting, you did such an awesome job 
I'm just aaaaaaaaa!! I loved this fair so much and I'll for sure look back on it with pride and great happiness!!


----------



## Roxxy

Tysm to all staff for an amazing event  Had a lot of fun and perfect timing as I think a lot of us going though individual real life problems appreciated the beautiful dream like escapism 

I overcame my embarrassment at being so dreadful at drawing and even posting. Thanks to everyone who liked my rubbish posts, gave me courage to continue. Long post but have to thank @Ace Marvel for such kindness and amazing talent. Couldn’t have entered the sig contest without you, love sig only way it’s changing if I can get u to do another


----------



## Holla

I’m so glad you guys loved my dream sequence entry. I spent quite a while thinking about how I was going to draw “truth”. Not gonna lie it stumped me for quite a while. I was really proud of what I came up with in the end.

It’s a bit of a shame round 1 was before I was able to invest in a set of good quality pencil crayons. The final entry wouldn’t have been so washed out but it still came out good regardless.


----------



## Mick

Whoaaa. I have an Award Winning Avatar™ now.  Now I'm definitely keeping it after the fair. And apparently my "neighbourly guardian" dream sequence made the list too! 

Congratulations to *all* of the winners, all those entries look absolutely fantastic! And major thanks to the entire staff for hosting all those events. I had three weeks off during the event and while going out or away weren't much of an option because of the way things are, I didn't have to be bored for a second. <3


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Mick said:


> Whoaaa. I have an Award Winning Avatar™ now.  Now I'm definitely keeping it after the fair. And apparently my "neighbourly guardian" dream sequence made the list too!
> 
> Congratulations to *all* of the winners, all those entries look absolutely fantastic! And major thanks to the entire staff for hosting all those events. I had three weeks off during the event and while going out or away weren't much of an option because of the way things are, I didn't have to be bored for a second. <3


Yea, wild child squad both have stars! I was hoping you’d get one tbh.

This whole fair was amazing and definitely made the first couple weeks of college a lot more fun. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Mairmalade

The TBT Fair experience is a lovely one for both staff and members. I work a lot outside of TBT, and while the fair has also had its share of busy and stressful moments, it’s something I was excited to come home to and would do again in a heartbeat. There were many hours of putting together concepts, art, threads, and communication/organization. A few hiccups, but we learn from them. The TBT staff is the ultimate dream team. Still blown away by the art for this event too!

Can we take a moment and look at the *over *_*500 participants?*_ That’s amazing! Have went through a few posts already, but it’s wonderful to hear that you have enjoyed your time during the fair. The work and thought that you all put into your entries has been incredible and appreciated by the community. Congratulations to all the winners! ❤

The hilarity that came from TBT’s Crazy Dream Sequence, the beautiful stories from Little Lullabies, and the artistry and inspiration from both Cosmic Cosmetics and Magazine Mash-Up – to name a few – have been so much fun to go through and are some of my favorites. They’ve made the last few weeks a lot brighter and the ecstatic feelings will certainly carry.

A few hundred games of Switch Stars would never hurt anyone either, right? So many people came out to these!  The new and returning faces over the weeks were welcomed. I’ve met a few great friends online and it’s always heartwarming to see others find people they click with. I’m extremely happy to have met a few people through this fair that I already look forward to spending time with and talking to.

Thank you once again to *@Laudine*, *@dizzy bone*, *@Thunder,* and *@Murray* for their banners, collectibles, and mirrors nightmares; to *@Justin , @Oblivia , *&* @Jeremy* for their hard work on their events, the shop, and for their input along the way; to *@pandapples , @Kaiaa *and *@LaBelleFleur* for spending so much time with hosting new events/games that have all been a huge hit; and finally, a big thank you, of course, to *@Vrisnem* for keeping everything afloat and leading the way as everything came together so quickly. We’ve said it before, but we truly could not have had such an amazing event of this level without you.


----------



## Matt0106

Mairmalade said:


> The TBT Fair experience is a lovely one for both staff and members. I work a lot outside of TBT, and while the fair has also had its share of busy and stressful moments, it’s something I was excited to come home to and would do again in a heartbeat. There were many hours of putting together concepts, art, threads, and communication/organization. A few hiccups, but we learn from them. The TBT staff is the ultimate dream team. Still blown away by the art for this event too!
> 
> Can we take a moment and look at the _*500 participants?*_ That’s amazing! Have went through a few posts already, but it’s wonderful to hear that you have enjoyed your time during the fair. The work and thought that you all put into your entries has been incredible and appreciated by the community. Congratulations to all the winners! ❤
> 
> The hilarity that came from TBT’s Crazy Dream Sequence, the beautiful stories from Little Lullabies, and the artistry and inspiration from both Cosmic Cosmetics and Magazine Mash-Up – to name a few – have been so much fun to go through and are some of my favorites. They’ve made the last few weeks a lot brighter and the ecstatic feelings will certainly carry.
> 
> A few hundred games of Switch Stars would never hurt anyone either, right? So many people came out to these!  The new and returning faces over the weeks were welcomed. I’ve met a few great friends online and it’s always heartwarming to see others find people they click with. I’m extremely happy to have met a few people through this fair that I already look forward to spending time with and talking to.
> 
> Thank you once again to *@Laudine*, *@dizzy bone*, *@Thunder,* and *@Murray* for their banners, collectibles, and mirrors nightmares; to *@Justin , @Oblivia , *&* @Jeremy* for their hard work on their events, the shop, and for their input along the way; to *@pandapples , @Kaiaa *and *@LaBelleFleur* for spending so much time with hosting new events/games that have all been a huge hit; and finally, a big thank you, of course, to *@Vrisnem* for keeping everything afloat and leading the way as everything came together so quickly. We’ve said it before, but we truly could not have had such an amazing event of this level without you.



Whose cutting onions?????? 

Nah but in all seriousness, you guys have really outdone yourselves! I had an absolute blast; it was the best way to spend my August!


----------



## Geoni

That's a lot of people with a lot of entries for a lot of contests, thanks for the work and the fair!


----------



## Ace Marvel

Mairmalade said:


> The TBT Fair experience is a lovely one for both staff and members. I work a lot outside of TBT, and while the fair has also had its share of busy and stressful moments, it’s something I was excited to come home to and would do again in a heartbeat. There were many hours of putting together concepts, art, threads, and communication/organization. A few hiccups, but we learn from them. The TBT staff is the ultimate dream team. Still blown away by the art for this event too!
> 
> Can we take a moment and look at the *over *_*500 participants?*_ That’s amazing! Have went through a few posts already, but it’s wonderful to hear that you have enjoyed your time during the fair. The work and thought that you all put into your entries has been incredible and appreciated by the community. Congratulations to all the winners! ❤
> 
> The hilarity that came from TBT’s Crazy Dream Sequence, the beautiful stories from Little Lullabies, and the artistry and inspiration from both Cosmic Cosmetics and Magazine Mash-Up – to name a few – have been so much fun to go through and are some of my favorites. They’ve made the last few weeks a lot brighter and the ecstatic feelings will certainly carry.
> 
> A few hundred games of Switch Stars would never hurt anyone either, right? So many people came out to these!  The new and returning faces over the weeks were welcomed. I’ve met a few great friends online and it’s always heartwarming to see others find people they click with. I’m extremely happy to have met a few people through this fair that I already look forward to spending time with and talking to.
> 
> Thank you once again to *@Laudine*, *@dizzy bone*, *@Thunder,* and *@Murray* for their banners, collectibles, and mirrors nightmares; to *@Justin , @Oblivia , *&* @Jeremy* for their hard work on their events, the shop, and for their input along the way; to *@pandapples , @Kaiaa *and *@LaBelleFleur* for spending so much time with hosting new events/games that have all been a huge hit; and finally, a big thank you, of course, to *@Vrisnem* for keeping everything afloat and leading the way as everything came together so quickly. We’ve said it before, but we truly could not have had such an amazing event of this level without you.


You are awesome! Thank you for everything!


----------



## sej

i'm so sad i missed this! but this event looked so fun, congrats to all of the winners! <3


----------



## seliph

i got so excited for the closing ceremony i forgot to post what i originally wanted to when the fair ended, a commemoration of my favourite fair moment


----------



## Heyden

Congrats to the winners, and thanks staff for putting every together : )


----------



## Zlafa

Thank you so much mods for a fantastic event!!!! So exciting to see my name up there even if it's tying third-place in trivia with half the forum 

	Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020

Now I just have to make 171 TBT Bells in the next two weeks to get Vesta....


----------



## samsquared

I honestly haven't had this much fun at a forum event in a very, very long time. I truly loved the Fair this year. Other people have already said this, but I'd also like to say that with Quarantine happening, every day was going by like molasses. The fair gave me something to really look forward to at the end of my busy work days & on weekends when nothing else was happening. When I was falling into a slump, having these events to look forward to really boosted my mood & motivation. Thank you for that. 

Even though I didn't win any events or guess any mirrors lol, I think I grew as a creator by participating in these events. I didn't have the time to participate in the collaborative event this time around, but next time I hope I can work with & learn from some of the tons of creative & talented people in this community! Congratulations to all of the winners.

And last but certainly not least, thanks to the mod team for putting in _what i can only imagine is COUNTLESS hours _to bring this event to 400+ members. Whew, am I reading that number right?? Putting together an event this large requires a LOT of communication, dedication, and passion & it's an honor to get to participate in your labor of love. "The host is the one who gets the least sleep at a sleepover" is something one of my friends in HS used to say, and it's probably so true now  i hope you all get your well-earned rest.


----------



## ali.di.magix

This has been a truly amazing event  Thank you so much staff for putting in all the time and effort for making an enjoyable event for everyone in these tough times!!


----------



## kikotoot

Thank you so much for hosting this amazing fair! I had so much fun participating in its events, and meeting new people throughout it <3

also

HOW DID I WIN AN EVENT LIKE MY GOODNESS AAAAA I CAN'T BELIEVE THAT A SHOOTING STAR WILL GRACE MY HUMBLE LINEUP

Thank you again for putting this together!! I'm so thankful that such a thoughtful community exists


----------



## Miharu

Asarena said:


> The event was a lot of fun! Congrats to all of the winners~
> 
> And now to try to earn enough TBT to get a Vesta collectible before it leaves the shop!





Zlafa said:


> Thank you so much mods for a fantastic event!!!! So exciting to see my name up there even if it's tying third-place in trivia with half the forum
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 17, 2020
> 
> Now I just have to make 171 TBT Bells in the next two weeks to get Vesta....



Sending TBT over both your way! Get those Vesta collectibles! They are adorable


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Miharu said:


> Sending TBT over both your way! Get those Vesta collectibles! They are adorable


Love the generosity on this site! Luckily I had more than enough tbt for my shep.


----------



## MasterM64

Thank you staff for running such a fun set of events and congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Snowifer

I had an amazing time at the fair. It was also amazing to see all the creativity from everyone!

All the love to the mods who put this wonderful event together. <3


----------



## Karmahri

Congratulations to all the winners!! 
Also a huge thank you to all the mods and staff who put this event together and spent a lot of time going through our entries, answering our questions, and being awesome in general! 
Y'all deserve a well earned break <3


----------



## Asarena

Miharu said:


> Sending TBT over both your way! Get those Vesta collectibles! They are adorable



Oh wow, thank you so much! ❤


----------



## Hat'

Thank you so much for this wonderful event! It was both super entertaining and fun! 
I really owe you guys something! You always make me move my butt with your amazing and well-thought challenges. Most of the time I just spend my day doing nothing and procrastinating but with this, I had a lot of little activities to do! So thank you!
All of the designs and art were stunning and amazingly made, and the event in itself was very well managed and organized! 
Again, thank you so much, TBT!

And congratulations to all of the winners, you all deserve it, and all of your entries are wonderful! <3


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Yesss thank you for choosing my avatar/signature! This was the one I really wanted picked for most. The competition was really tough this year for all of the events/contests. I will have to put even more effort next time in my entries, but I am still happy with what I turned in. Thank you to the mods for the amount of effort and planning that went into this fair! It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

This fair was definitely the highlight of 2020. Congratulations to everyone, especially the staff!! I don't know if I can choose just one favourite event, they were all so much fun. I _think_ Magazine Mash-up was my favourite, even though I didn't win I was super honoured to be among the top 10. Every single magazine was absolutely amazing and the top 3 definitely deserve to be in the top 3! A big shoutout to everyone who voted for Nookileaks, every single vote meant the world to me because I worked so hard on that magazine. And thank you to the mods for giving me not one, not two, but _three_ staff favourites adfhskfsdsgj I'm sorry if this is annoying I am not trying to brag or anything I am just super thankful that my self-esteem went up a little bit during this event

_Fair_well to the 2020 TBT Fair!! Best Animal Crossing community 50000000 tickets to all of you


----------



## Sheep Villager

This was my first fair and I had a blast.

I especially want to thank the staff for putting all this together despite the current state of the world. For me personally this year has been rough and this event definitely helped boost my mood and keep me busy. I'm sure I'm not the only one with a similar experience either.

*Thank you for hosting!*​


----------



## Midoriya

Just wanted to say thank you to the staff again for setting up and hosting this Fair.  I didn’t win anything, but I still had a blast.  Which reminds me, congrats to all the winners!  All of your entries were simply fantastic and definitely deserving of the awards!  This wasn’t my first Fair, but it was certainly the best (And WOW, over 500 people participating?  That’s crazy)!


----------



## xara

ahhh congrats to all of the winners!! all the entries were incredible and this has been my favourite tbt event by far! super sad to see it end but i can bet that the mods & staff are relieved to be able to relax a bit c’:


----------



## Jacob

Huge thank you to the mods for putting this together, this has been the best TBT event I've participated in!!


----------



## virtualpet

Oh wow I didn't even realize we won something, that's cool thank you so much!!


----------



## Antonio

Congratulations everyone and this has been so much fun!!!


----------



## Aniko

Thank you for the fair, it was really fun and congratulation to the winners.


----------



## skarmoury

JFKSJF STAFF FAVE FOR AVI AND SIG IM SO HAPPY!!! 

I just want to give a massive THANK YOU to the staff for hosting such a wonderful event!!! Your hard work has definitely not gone unnoticed! This is the biggest and busiest fair I've ever joined, I love all the new events!!

And while our magazine didn't win, kikotoot and I were fawning over the lovely comments people left in the voting polls on our mag _Umpteen_, you guys absolutely rock!!! To the winners of the various events, they are WELL-DESERVED wins indeed!!! Congratulations!!

I had so much fun in this fair, from doing art to rooting for all the sheep (ily Étoile)! Sad it's over, but I'm glad to have snatched a prize pack to display in my room to remind me of this event  thank you once again for letting us have a blast!! get some rest, staff!! ❤


----------



## Larsi

First of all thank you for all the events. It made me draw/photoshop again, it made me pick up Splatoon2 and MK8 again, I learned how to waste too much time on nightmares (although I had guessed some correctly), it made me see I can't count things in a bottle (come on... I was 1000+ off ) and a lot more.

2nd point:
Yaaaaay I won with my avatar/signature! So glad I still can get a shooting star and some extra tickets. So that + a lot of collectibles + the super prize pack.  I guess I can say it was a good fair for me haha.


----------



## Paperboy012305

Congrats to all the winners, your talents paid off.

I had fun in this event, despite not being very active during it. (Am I ever?) Thanks again staff.

I had the most fun with the Switch Stars, but my competitive nature got the best of me. It was fun while it lasted I guess. Just know that if there is another Gaming Week, I'd like to be brought back, but for me to never talk on Discord when these sessions pop up so I can hide my boasting elsewhere while you guys have fun with it.


----------



## Dunquixote

Congrats winners and fantastic job, participants! I loved seeing everyone’s entries. ^.^ I hope everyone had as much fun as I had.

Thanks staff for your hard work putting together this event together. I really appreciated it  I really loved the theme, the colors and the prizes and the events themselves were fun to participate in or observe and just look at the entries. Thanks for trying to balance out the type of events so everyone had at least one event they could participate in that they felt comfortable with.  Personally, I would’ve loved more harv’s studio / dressing up or decorating contests, but I understand not everyone likes those.


----------



## TaylaJade

Thanks staff for a wonderful event! Like many new members this was obviously my first fair and it was even better than I expected. It was so much fun and a nice break from my regular day-to-day mundanity. (I just really wish I had participated in more things! Ah well!)

Congratulations to all the winners! There are so many talented people on here. I’m in awe!


----------



## dino

thanks so much @ staff!!!! every element of this fair was beautiful and so comforting in the chaos that is covid-land. really appreciated the theme in particular and how y'all went above and beyond to interpret it creatively (the dream sequences, the cozy photo challenges, the sheep elements, etc.) so much hard work and all of us appreciate it so much <3

also, because i'm seeing her flyyy off the shelves, is vesta going to be restocked potentially?


----------



## Lynnatchii

It seems like I can't take the survey, it says "Error 502". I don't know what does that mean and I want to take the survey

Nvm, it worked


----------



## Chris

dino said:


> thanks so much @ staff!!!! every element of this fair was beautiful and so comforting in the chaos that is covid-land. really appreciated the theme in particular and how y'all went above and beyond to interpret it creatively (the dream sequences, the cozy photo challenges, the sheep elements, etc.) so much hard work and all of us appreciate it so much <3
> 
> also, because i'm seeing her flyyy off the shelves, is vesta going to be restocked potentially?


The Vesta collectible will be being restocked periodically over the two week window it is available for.


----------



## dino

Vrisnem said:


> The Vesta collectible will be being restocked periodically over the two week window it is available for.



thank youuu


----------



## Holla

Mick said:


> -snip- And apparently my "neighbourly guardian" dream sequence made the list too!



I’m glad to be a part of your dream sequence in a way. (I was the one who suggested guardian as a noun).  I love the drawing you came up with your prompt, awesome job!


----------



## Mick

Holla said:


> I’m glad to be a part of your dream sequence in a way. (I was the one who suggested guardian as a noun).  I love the drawing you came up with your prompt, awesome job!



Ah, nice one! I had "Neighborly duck" before the right words got rerolled, but I probably would not have been able to come up with something that worked as nicely as this one. I was a little scared of trying drawing a guardian at first but I am really happy with how it turned out! Thanks for the noun and the compliment!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Congrats to everyone! Although I didn't participate in EVERY event... It was still really fun and I enjoyed myself! Here's a big thank you to the Staff for even making this possible! :3


----------



## Valzed

Congrats to all the winners! Thank you to all the TBT Staff for an amazing Fair! This was my first TBT Fair and it was so much fun! I hope everyone had a lot of fun.


----------



## Moondyle

This year's fair has been an absolute blast! My favorite contests would definitely have to be the ones that encouraged creativity! I'm very thankful for the chance to be able to share my art with the community as I don't post anywhere else. Thank you greatly for your support! The events have helped me develop my art further with learning new ways to color (Celeste's Observatory), experimenting with background art (Crazy Dream), and even learning how to animate a simple gif (Signature Style). I don't think I would've ever spent as much time as I had to develop my art if it hadn't been for this year's fair. Thank you for all of the inspiration and motivation you've given me! This year was my first time participating in a TBT fair and I'm already so eager for the next one!

Congratulations to all of the winners! It's been such an amazing experience looking through everyone's posts and just fawning over all of the unique ideas. Being able to go page by page and seeing the work people put out for the fair has been amazing! Everyone put so much effort into their entries and the winners are all well-deserved!

Lastly, I wanted to give the staff a huge thank you for all the efforts that went into running the whole fair. I don't think I could ever put into words how grateful the whole community is for all of the time and dedication they've put into these events. Thank you for giving everyone such an amazing distraction during this not so pleasant time. Thank you for all of the planning that went into the fair and for making sure everything ran smoothly. I hope that we've brought you joy just as much as you've brought us! ( ˊᵕˋ )♡.°


----------



## jo_electric

Just now getting home to see this. Thanks to all the staff for putting this all together. For the countless hours that allowed us all to have mini escapes. It’s been a fun time. 

Congrats to all the winners and everyone who participated. The creativity was inspiring.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

First of all, congratulations to all the winners!! 

Second, I want to express my thanks to the staff. Thank you so very, very much you amazing people! Thank you for all your time, dedication, effort, commitment and love you poured into every event and contest. Thank you for the hard work it takes to keep this forum going for as long as it has (and may TBT continue moving forward along this starlit path for future generations). Thank you my fellow TBTers for all your posts, creativity, opinions, jokes, and then some!

This was my first Fair and I had so much fun! I'm happy to see everyone had fun, too  the plushies/star fragments are some of the most stunning collectibles I've ever seen, kudos to the art team!


----------



## KittenNoir

CONGRATS TO ALL THE WINNERS   

 This was my first fair and I really enjoyed it I am counting down till next year   
 Thank you to all the staff for your hard work  ​


----------



## Irescien

Congratulations to all the winners!! My gosh there have been so many amazing entries this year for all of the events and contests I'm so proud of everyone and all their hard work !! All of the winner's totally deserve it, good job all of you !!
And thank you so much staff for the fav for celeste's observatory !! I'm so excited to get the shooting star collectible and I'll probably cry about this for weeks!   

There were so many great events this year but a few I really liked were House of Nightmares and Celeste's Observatory which were some of my favourite events from the 2017 fair as well and it was such a joy to participate in them again! I also really liked Crazy Dream Sequence out of all of the new events this year, it was so fun to look through what crazy names everyone had and how everyone interpreted what they got ! And of course Magazine Mash-up was soo much fun to work on and I'm so happy my team and I even made it in the top 10! And i'm so thankful to anyone who voted for us!!  Even thought we didn't place it was such an honour to even be part of the voting. ☺
All of the events this year have been absolutely amazing, big thanks to the staff for coming up with all of them and running all of them simultaneously, I can't even imagine how much work it has been !

So I just wanna say a huge thank you to the staff !!! you guys totally knocked this out of the park! This entire fair has been amazing, you guys really put your all into all of this and made it such an enjoyable experience for everyone !
(( Special shout out to @Vrisnem though who I swear never took a break ! Whenever I saw someone who needed help, or had a question or anything I always saw Vrisnem jump to their aid, on top of running a few of the events and also occasionally participating as well! I hope you get some well deserved rest !!   ))

It's sad that its over, but thank you for all the opportunities and memories i've made


----------



## Kuroh

This year's fair theme was so much fun! Thank you both to the mods and community for making it a special time  I really enjoyed looking at everyone's entries- so much love, effort, and creativity put into them!! Congratulations to everyone 

Thank you very much as well for the Staff Favorites!!  I'm honored!


----------



## Karmahri

Kuroh said:


> This year's fair theme was so much fun! Thank you both to the mods and community for making it a special time  I really enjoyed looking at everyone's entries- so much love, effort, and creativity put into them!! Congratulations to everyone
> 
> Thank you very much as well for the Staff Favorites!!  I'm honored!


unrelated but I love Fugou Keiji!!!


----------



## LunaRover

<3 Sweet dreams to the staff after this event is ended. The topmost graphic is absolutely stunning & made me feel sparkly inside before reading all the announcements. Definitely a worthwhile read. The winners deserve every bit of praise and I feel like this goes without saying, but whether or not your name showed up, you should take the upmost satisfaction in having taken part of this one big cosy sleepover. Though I hadn't been as active before the 2020 fair and may or may not be in the future, I feel closer than ever to the community here. Love love the bell tree. Stay stellar, everyone


----------



## xlisapisa

This was my first fair and it was absolutely amazing! Everyone here is so talented. Congrats to all the winners & thank you so much to the staff for all your hard work! This was a great way to end the summer! Can’t wait to see what the future holds and how it will top this! ~ෆ


----------



## Kuroh

Karmahri said:


> unrelated but I love Fugou Keiji!!!


AHH YAY IT'S SO GREAT TO KNOW SOMEONE ELSE WHO ENJOYS IT  I think it's super underrated!
(Also I love your icon! Umaru is so funny and cute )


----------



## AlyssaAC

Thanks TBT staff for hosting this super fun event! Grant it, I didn't get to participate much due to being busy, but it was really fun! Can't wait for the next TBT Fair!


----------



## DaCoSim

Congrats to all the winners!!!! Thx again to all our staff for being wonderful gracious hosts!!!


----------



## The Pennifer

voltairenism said:


> This was my first fair and I had a blast! Thank you staff and everyone for making this awesome! Also, of course, thank you my team @Ace Marvel @Aerious, you are amazing and made the dream come true!! Thank you everyone that voted for snooty and made kind comments, it made me really happy <3
> Congrats to all winners! And congrats to everyone that participated, we made it to the end!


OK ... so I made a thing ... just for fun ... CONGRATS!! Team for Snooty @voltairenism @Ace Marvel @Aerious,


----------



## JaneIIe

Ahhhh this event was so fun, especially since this is like...the first time I’ve ever been apart of a forum tbh...  thank you staff for your hard efforts, and congrats to all the other winners aaaahhhh!


----------



## Ace Marvel

The Pennifer said:


> OK ... so I made a thing ... just for fun ... CONGRATS!! Team for Snooty @voltairenism @Ace Marvel @Aerious,
> 
> View attachment 320083


This really made my day! Thank you so much, this means a lot! So glad you liked it.
We had a lot of fun during this process and again this means the world to us. <3


----------



## kiwikenobi

Haha, no way, I won with that silly drawing I did of the chicken crossing the road? I'm glad people liked it so much, thank you! ^_^


----------



## Ace Marvel

kiwikenobi said:


> Haha, no way, I won with that silly drawing I did of the chicken crossing the road? I'm glad people liked it so much, thank you! ^_^


Seems legit.


----------



## The Pennifer

kiwikenobi said:


> Haha, no way, I won with that silly drawing I did of the chicken crossing the road? I'm glad people liked it so much, thank you! ^_^


That was one of my favourites! I laughed out loud!!


----------



## Rio_

The closing artwork is gorgeous aaaaaaaaaaa I wish I could frame it and hang it on my wall    

*cough* Anyways, THANK YOU STAFF for all your hard work running this amazing event!! ❤ The fairs have always brought me joy, but this year's warmed my heart extra toasty! 

Congratulations to all the winners! I ended up not voting in most of the contests because I was too blown away by everyone's entries and it was impossible to choose  Even the entries that didn't make it to voting were incredible, I really don't envy the staff having to narrow it down!

Also, the Vesta collectable is so so so adorable!!! Even though Woolio was ROBBED I can't wait for it to be restocked! 

Finally, I would like to give a shoutout to Wilbur and Farley for being the worst Animal Crossing NPCs to ever exist


----------



## Mayor Ng

I enjoyed my first TBT fair! Thank you staff for your hard work and TBTers for making it enjoyable!

Just wanted to add that for the survey, it would be nice if you put a not applicable option for the rating events section because I did not participate in some events at all and cannot give an accurate rating, I just clicked the middle option for neutrality purpose. It'll also allow you to see how many TBT fair participants participated in the events amongst people that completed the survey


----------



## Chris

Mayor Ng said:


> I enjoyed my first TBT fair! Thank you staff for your hard work and TBTers for making it enjoyable!
> 
> Just wanted to add that for the survey, it would be nice if you put a not applicable option for the rating events section because I did not participate in some events at all and cannot give an accurate rating, I just clicked the middle option for neutrality purpose. It'll also allow you to see how many TBT fair participants participated in the events amongst people that completed the survey


As stated in that section of the survey, if you didn't participate in a specific event then you should simply leave it blank. Answering every question was not mandatory.


----------



## CuteYuYu

Thank you staff for the event! It was my first fair and I had a lot of fun~

Congrats to all the winners!! c:


----------



## Mayor Ng

Vrisnem said:


> As stated in that section of the survey, if you didn't participate in a specific event then you should simply leave it blank. Answering every question was not mandatory.



It's my mistake for not reading carefully  Thank you for the amazing fair!


----------



## dizzy bone

I really enjoyed everyone’s creativity, enthusiasm, and humor during this past month! It was truly the highlight of my day to come home to see everyone’s entries and to play Splatoon games with the usual suspects  These events are a reminder of how talented this community is. Thank you to everyone who participated this year! The fair may not have been perfect, but we’re always eager to make them better and better, so thank you for all your patience and feedback! Congratulations to all the winners  

It was my first time helping out in a big fair with the staff team. It’s seriously so much fun working with this team and I’m very happy to be a part of it. Thank you so much @Vrisnem for all your hard work as event manager. Something that seemed so big and overwhelming at first felt like a breeze with your guidance!! This could not have happened without you  You’re the best.


----------



## Zerous

Thanks so much to all the staff who put so much work into this - it was heaps of fun 
And tysm for the favourite for the dream-sequence, the one collectable I really wanted from this was the shooting star so I'm so excited 
Congrats though to all the winners


----------



## StitchesFan308

Congratulations to everyone! This is my first TBT event and I greatly enjoyed the fair! Granted, I only ended up participating in Celeste's Observatory and voting on the contest entries, but it was still an awesome time, and I had lots of fun. A billion thanks for the event, and I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Kaiaa

Congratulations to everyone! I hope everyone enjoyed the Fair, we worked _really_ hard to make this one the best one yet!

Thank you to _Jeremy, Justin, Oblivia, dizzy bone, LaBelleFleur, Laudine, Mairmalade, pandapples, Vrisnem, Murray and Thunder _who made this all possible, but I want to especially thank @Vrisnem for pulling us all together to actually make this possible. Without you and your organization and management skills, most of us would have forgotten to post/vote/etc when it was time (due to family obligations and work obligations)! 

I was very happy to be allowed to be apart of this wonderful forum event and can’t wait to be apart of future events. This had been probably the most fun I’ve had in a long time, and I’ve made some new friends too!

Thank you to all of the members who joined in on the fun! Whether you were chosen as a “winner” or not, I hope you had fun and looked forward to an entire month of games, contests, and events with us. You guys are the best Animal Crossing themed community I’ve ever been a part of, and I want you all to know how much we as a team care about you! Thank you for being awesome!


----------



## cocoacat

Congratulations to all the winners! Awesome work... I'm blown away by the talent here. 
And shout-out to all the nominees and all the great entries. Everybody did an awesome job. 

This is my first year here and I really enjoyed the fair! Every single event was fun. Thank you very much to the staff for all the time and hard work and for running everything so smoothly. Looking forward to future events and hope there's another fair next year!


----------



## ZebraQueen

I am so glad i won the cosmetic one <3 is where i really put my full effort to the max of what i can do  so thank you for picking me  

Also congrats to all the winners
This has been one great fair and glad that a lot of people participated in this event and we all had fun here with the event

And happy this fair gave me finally the motivation back again to play new horizons


----------



## chocopug

Thanks for such a fun event  Congratulations to all the winners!


----------



## Zlafa

Miharu said:


> Sending TBT over both your way! Get those Vesta collectibles! They are adorable


!!! Thank you so much!! I love this community ;-;


----------



## voltairenism

The Pennifer said:


> OK ... so I made a thing ... just for fun ... CONGRATS!! Team for Snooty @voltairenism @Ace Marvel @Aerious,
> 
> View attachment 320083


OMG THIS IS SO CUTE!! Thank you it made my day


----------



## Firesquids

A huge thank you to the staff! This year has been very hard (for lots of us!) and this fair was a great way to unwind from all the crazy stuff going on in my life.


----------



## Xane_MM

Horus said:


> Wow, congratulations to the magnificent winners!(image)


I feel similar. I thought my Crazy Dream Sequence pictures were good at least.

Oh well! This was a really good fair, and an unexpected surprise since I just joined this year! I may have failed to do some things (Celeste's Observatory), but it was still good, me missing the Mailbox Prize Pack every time aside. (Seriously hope I can actually get the full thing next time, and I've already spent my tickets, not that I'd probably be able to get it during the upcoming restock with how fast others are!)

Small rant aside, the events were cool and the stickers will be nice to receive! I feel I must especially thank @Mairmalade because the SSB Ultimate Switch Stars sessions were oddly fun!


----------



## Jacob

Quick question, might've missed the answer somewhere. What is the order (if one) of Rainbow frag, trophies, and shooting stars' distribution? Could help planning lineups!


----------



## Chris

Jacob said:


> Quick question, might've missed the answer somewhere. What is the order (if one) of Rainbow frag, trophies, and shooting stars' distribution? Could help planning lineups!


We haven't even thought about this, honestly! So at the moment there literally is no answer to provide to this question.


----------



## faerie

Tysm to the staff for hosting an amazing fair!! We appreciate all your hard work at making such an enjoyable experience at a time such as this. This really meant a lot to me. I hope you all get some much deserved rest!
Congrats to all the winners! Please be proud of your hard work and dedication, it's well deserved! I feel blessed to be chosen as a staff favorite,tysm! Honestly we're all winners for having this wonderful community of fantastic site that feels like family❣
I can't wait to see what's to come with the next fair!


----------



## Ace Marvel

Jacob said:


> Quick question, might've missed the answer somewhere. What is the order (if one) of Rainbow frag, trophies, and shooting stars' distribution? Could help planning lineups!





Vrisnem said:


> We haven't even thought about this, honestly! So at the moment there literally is no answer to provide to this question.


I was about to ask the same. I think I can work with any order, ideally for me it would be trophy, star fragment, shooting star, but I know it's not for everyone.


----------



## Chris

Ace Marvel said:


> I was about to ask the same. I think I can work with any order, ideally for me it would be trophy, star fragment, shooting star, but I know it's not for everyone.


Naturally, we will not be accepting any user input on this so as not to show bias to anyone.


----------



## Zane

Jacob said:


> Quick question, might've missed the answer somewhere. What is the order (if one) of Rainbow frag, trophies, and shooting stars' distribution? Could help planning lineups!


throwback to when I had this line up LOL


































I wish I could just post the screenshot but it's on my dead laptop


----------



## Jacob

Zane said:


> throwback to when I had this line up LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could just post the screenshot but it's on my dead laptop



omg, okay I Iove the animated collectibles at the end. Manifesting this


----------



## Bekaa

I am so incredibly impressed! So much talent! Thank you to the fair organizers, and all those that submitted for the contests. I can’t imagine the hours of hard work involved. This was my first fair ever, and I really enjoyed it. I already can’t wait for the next one!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

Somewhat sad I didn't win, but I'm glad the person who gifted me the last few Pika eggs I needed won a few.


----------



## Rosch

Thank you for this awesome and fun event! Congratulations to all the winner and participants! Till the next fair!


----------



## p e p p e r

Thank you for all the time, talent and effort put into this Fair, I had a great time participating


----------



## Lothitine

ah congrats everyone!! it was so fun to participate in this! (even though i was too busy and uh banned to do some of it)
Im so happy that Almanac made it to community voting but the winners REALLY deserved it, its so pretty!!


----------



## Ossiran

Congratulations, everyone! And thanks, staff, for putting it all together.


----------



## Nougat

Thanks staff, I had a lot of fun during my first fair!  All the art events taught me a lot, I followed plenty of tutorials for digital colouring and even for blending with pencil, which definitely improved my previously non-existent skills! I'm already looking forward to the next one and using my newly acquired skills to try and make a staff favourite then  All the winning entries look so good, it must've been the toughest job to vote on them this year! Now, do get yourselves some well-deserved rest!


----------



## niko@kamogawa

Congratulations to all the winners! 

Thanks to all the staff who organised this event. I can't wait for the next fair.


----------



## Jeremy

Quick update: we will be distributing the staff favorite and contest winner collectibles later today, not at noon with the tickets.


----------



## seliph

Jeremy said:


> Quick update: we will be distributing the staff favorite and contest winner collectibles later today, not at noon with the tickets.


is there any estimate as to when? ;u;


----------



## Dio

please delay ticket distribution and restock ;-;


----------



## Piggleton

Ooo yay! I can center shooting star


----------



## seliph

Piggleton said:


> Ooo yay! I can center shooting star


this is actually making it harder for users to do that since things might sell out before stars are even handed out


----------



## Piggleton

seliph said:


> this is actually making it harder for users to do that since things might sell out before stars are even handed out


o didn't think of that ;-; I was aiming for a celeste, then a unlimited frag after


----------



## seliph

Piggleton said:


> o didn't think of that ;-; I was aiming for a celeste, then a unlimited frag after


 i think it's fair to say celeste is gonna be the hardest to get after a star, good luck lol


----------



## Jeremy

Since some people were expecting the staff favorite and event collectibles to come at noon EDT, we'll send them all with that date/time, so even if you don't receive them until later they'll be dated before anything you purchase going forward.


----------



## seliph

Jeremy said:


> Since some people were expecting the staff favorite and event collectibles to come at noon EDT, we'll send them all with that date/time, so even if you don't receive them until later they'll be dated before anything you purchase going forward.


LOVE REACTS ONLY


----------



## Zane

THANK.....

Also wow I wasn't expecting an extra four tickets from house of mirrors, now I can actually enter some raffles : D


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

I can have my ideal lineup, thanks! Best non-burger sheep is where the star’s gonna go


----------



## Imbri

Congrats, everyone.

Maybe I'll find a blue star on the after-market.


----------



## Hanami

Jeremy said:


> Since some people were expecting the staff favorite and event collectibles to come at noon EDT, we'll send them all with that date/time, so even if you don't receive them until later they'll be dated before anything you purchase going forward.


I didn't read this until after the restock. Is it possible for someone to send me the shooting star collectible at the later time please? I just snagged the celeste plush and want my plushes to stay together


----------



## Jeremy

Hanami said:


> I didn't read this until after the restock. Is it possible for someone to send me the shooting star collectible at the later time please? I just snagged the celeste plush and want my plushes to stay together


Then just for this we'll send them out with a noon time by default and if anyone wants we'll manually change it to whatever time that they actually go out. (Only one or the other though.)


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jeremy is playing god rn


----------



## chocosongee

for those who won the magazine contest will the trophy or rainbow star fragment come up first?


----------



## Jacob

Jeremy said:


> Then just for this we'll send them out with a noon time by default and if anyone wants we'll manually change it to whatever time that they actually go out. (Only one or the other though.)


I hope it's not too much to ask, but I would love if my Rainbow Frag and Shooting Star come with the 12pm FT stamp, while my trophy comes at the actual time it's sent out, if that's possible!! That would be awesome


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jacob said:


> I hope it's not too much to ask, but I would love if my Rainbow Frag and Shooting Star come with the 12pm FT stamp, while my trophy comes at the actual time it's sent out, if that's possible!! That would be awesome


Jeremy saying one or the other 👁👁


----------



## Piggleton

Jeremy said:


> Then just for this we'll send them out with a noon time by default and if anyone wants we'll manually change it to whatever time that they actually go out. (Only one or the other though.)


Holy father doing so much for us 

if we want it at the time they go out, should we post in the private boards area?


----------



## Jacob

Dinosaurz said:


> Jeremy saying one or the other 👁👁


I figured I'd ask bc that could've meant one time or the other, and just not a custom time ... not sure if the time choice applied to multiple collectible or each individually


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jacob said:


> I figured I'd ask bc that could've meant one time or the other, and just not a custom time ... not sure if the time choice applied to multiple collectible or each individually


Oh idk man I dropped out of school lol my reading comprehension sucks


----------



## saucySheep

woowie i didn't participate at all but this was the funnest junk ever lol. Hopefully I can participate next year! So glad i bothered to make an account on this wonderful site! !! congrats to the winners


----------



## Nefarious

Bless you Jeremy, truely the MVP. Thank you for the options!


----------



## Chris

Jacob said:


> I hope it's not too much to ask, but I would love if my Rainbow Frag and Shooting Star come with the 12pm FT stamp, while my trophy comes at the actual time it's sent out, if that's possible!! That would be awesome


You can pick between having all of their time stamps set at noon EDT or all at the time they actually get sent out at. You can't mix and match.


----------



## Jacob

Vrisnem said:


> You can pick between having all of their time stamps set at noon EDT or all at the time they actually get sent out at. You can't mix and match.


rip okay ill just stick with the noon EDT then, ty


----------



## Dinosaurz

I am enjoying these last moments of no one having any of the winner collectibles before I am alone


----------



## Ace Marvel

Have you settle on the order they will be handed out? 
Thanks.


----------



## aleshapie

I am actually a bit upset. As many years as I have been here, the “staff favorites” always seemed a bit biased to digital art.
Many of us do not have the tools/skills to use this, but my no means have less talent to make beautiful traditional art. Why not two categories?!


----------



## Chris

Ace Marvel said:


> Have you settle on the order they will be handed out?
> Thanks.


Not yet! We'll probably decide this just before they go out, so don't expect any warning! 



aleshapie said:


> I am actually a bit upset. As many years as I have been here, the “staff favorites” always seemed a bit biased to digital art.
> Many of us do not have the tools/skills to use this, but my no means have less talent to make beautiful traditional art. Why not two categories?!


Please use *our survey* to communicate thoughts like this. Feedback posted in-thread will get lost among the other posts and ultimately won't have any impact on future events. We would also prefer to keep the tone of this thread congratulatory and upbeat.


----------



## LambdaDelta

aleshapie said:


> I am actually a bit upset. As many years as I have been here, the “staff favorites” always seemed a bit biased to digital art.
> Many of us do not have the tools/skills to use this, but my no means have less talent to make beautiful traditional art. Why not two categories?!


tbh, most people here tend to do digital and those good at digital tend to be already established good at traditional as well. so a separation would be largely meaningless

anything, I think my slight issue is that so many of the winners feel very.... same-y. like same basic colors and such throughout with minor differences. of course since it's staff favs, I imagine personal preferences bias plays a part in this too, for art and other events. though not maliciously so, of course

not saying I should've won or that the winners pieces aren't well made but.... I'd prefer more visual variety, tbh (k.k. round winners are fantastic on that front)


----------



## seliph

my issue with separate categories is it brings the possibility of pushing people out who would have otherwise been staff favourites in favour of people who wouldn't have been picked originally, all for the sake of equal quantity.

like imagine if staff wanted to have 10 favs and all agreed on loving 2 traditional entries and 8 digital, they'd have to cut down 3 people from the latter for pieces they didn't enjoy as much. i don't really think that's fair or genuine for that matter lol.


----------



## kikotoot

Digital art and traditional art are very different things, probably warranting their own thread for a discussion. This thread is to celebrate the fair's conclusion, so let's celebrate! We can talk art differences in suggestion surveys or art threads. 

Regardless of which medium was used, I LOVED getting to see all the different pieces people created, and am glad I got to be a part of making a few that were shared as well and enjoyed by others. (skar and I were literally talking about every individual thing people shared about Umpteen Magazine, and had so much fun reading things like what you all got on the personality quiz). The fair was a blast!


----------



## Catharina

Congratulations to the winners! Thank you so much for hosting this I had so much fun!


----------



## Chris

kikotoot said:


> *This thread is to celebrate the fair's conclusion, so let's celebrate! We can talk art differences in suggestion surveys or art threads.*



This, essentially! 

If you want us to consider your suggestions then please formally submit them to us via the survey - that was the whole point in us making one, after all! Next month we will be going through the survey responses and critically discussing them as a team. This thread is not for feedback so posts made in here won't be included in that discussion. So please make sure you are submitting your feedback through the form provided. 

This is a happy thread for celebrating the end of a fun-filled four weeks. Please let's not let any of the winners feel bad for being successful - because they have all earned their prizes fair and square. Everyone should feel proud of what they accomplished in this fair even if they didn't walk away with a staff favourite or first place trophy.


----------



## Alienfish

I agree with LambdaDelta but I also communicated in the survey. I mean I don't take the winning feeling away I just think the event needs improvement with that also. Good stuff are good.


And yeah *congratulations *to winners


----------



## LambdaDelta

of note, when's the survey deadline? so I know how long I have to procrastinate


----------



## Chris

LambdaDelta said:


> of note, when's the survey deadline? so I know how long I have to procrastinate



We'll be closing it sometime on October 1st, so I'd recommend getting responses in by September 30th.


----------



## Venn

Wow, I didn't realize that the Vesta collectible would be a limited stock. Oh well.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Ansel said:


> Wow, I didn't realize that the Vesta collectible would be a limited stock. Oh well.


It’s being restocked periodically for a while. Keep an eye out and you should be able to nab one!


----------



## Rubombee

Ansel said:


> Wow, I didn't realize that the Vesta collectible would be a limited stock. Oh well.


Check this out
edit: oop i got ninja'd haha xD


Vrisnem said:


> The Vesta collectible will be being restocked periodically over the two week window it is available for.


----------



## Venn

Your Local Wild Child said:


> It’s being restocked periodically for a while. Keep an eye out and you should be able to nab one!





Rubombee said:


> Check this out
> edit: oop i got ninja'd haha xD



Oh thanks! Somehow I missed that part xD
I'll keep an eye out!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I purchased a shooting star raffle ticket in case if I’m interested into a second animated collectible, but I wouldn’t expect to win.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Thank you for the tickets, looking forward to displaying the shooting star! ^_^

I think a solution to the whole date/time thing with the collectibles would be to make them able to be arranged in the order of the owner's choosing, eliminating the need for specific dates/times and a lot of headaches, and opening up lots of possibilities for cool and beautiful lineups. But maybe that's too difficult to implement, I don't know how the whole collectible system works. 

Either way, I'm still very grateful to have won anything at all, thank you.


----------



## IonicKarma




----------



## Bcat

Hands down probably the best fair we’ve ever had. Thank you staff for all your hard work and congrats to the winners!

also kind happy to see my name up there for the first time


----------



## serudesu

Congratulations to all the winners and staff favourites!

It was a fun fair! Thank you to all the staff for organizing all of this. n-n <3

The house of nightmares was definitely horrendous


----------



## Peachmilk_

Ace Marvel said:


> Wow! Congrats to everyone really!!
> 
> *To the staff:* Thank you so much for all you hard work, I really appreciated, this events make the community stronger and that is the biggest prize.
> @Vrisnem thank you for always helping others and being there, you deserve that Goose plushie for life.
> @Mairmalade You are the real prize of the Fair, I'm really happy that we hang out and I'll be waiting to counter you in smash!
> @Laudine Thank you for your beautiful line art, I dare to do digital art for the first time after years of being afraid of it, and for that I will be forever grateful.
> To the rest of the staff, _Jeremy_, _Justin_, _Oblivia_, _dizzy bone_, _Kaiaa_, _LaBelleFleur_, _pandapples_, _Murray_ and _Thunder, _We didn't hang out as much, but I'm looking forward to it, you are an awesome team, and it showed during this event.
> P.S. to the ones that enjoyed my mirrors, glad you like them!
> 
> *To my magazine team:* @Aerious @voltairenism I could not have asked for a better team, yes we win, but our friendship grew stronger and you can always count on me! DREAM TEAM! I love you guys!
> 
> *To the other finalist in the magazine contest:* I need to subscribed to all of your magazines ASAP, great you guys!! BTW I'm a snooty/jock
> *To everyone that voted:* Regardless of the team you voted, thank you for taking the time and making this an awesome experience.
> *To the members that voted for us:* Glad you liked it! Thank you for giving us a moment we will cherish!
> 
> *To the Cellar community:* Guys, we are stronger together, it was a joy to experience the fair with you, I really care for all of you and you can count on me always!
> 
> *To the community:* I'm really happy this year a lot of members participated, and like I said it only makes us stronger and closer! If you ever need anything feel free to reach to me. I'm more thankful for this community that what you can imagine.
> 
> @Miharu Thank you for introducing me to the wonderful world of collectibles. Don't be a stranger.
> 
> @Peachmilk_ @soggy Thank you again for my awesome avatar and signature art, that I will use far longer than just the fair, you are awesome!
> 
> *To everyone that used my siggys in your entries:* Thank you for believing in my work and I'm so happy so many of you liked them.
> 
> *To myself:* Thank you for letting yourself experience this.
> 
> I have so many people to be thankful too, you really made this an awesome experience I will never forget.
> 
> *IF I'M SHINING EVERYBODY GONNA SHINE!*​


I just saw this today but you are so sweet


----------



## Jeremy

The staff favorite and contest winner collectibles have now been distributed! They were given a noon EDT time, so as promised, if you'd like them to have a 11:59 PM EDT time instead, please make a thread in the Contact the Staff board.


----------



## TaylaJade

Jeremy said:


> The staff favorite and contest winner collectibles have now been distributed! They were given a noon EDT time, so as promised, if you'd like them to have a 11:59 PM EDT time instead, please make a thread in the Contact the Staff board.


The shooting star is beautiful  Thankyou so much staff


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

NOW my lineup is complete (for now)! What a perfect way to end the day. Thanks for doing this whole event!


----------



## Nefarious

It looks *amazing*! Thank you so much! I will forever cherish it. 

Now to attempt getting it centered.


----------



## kikotoot

AAAAAAA
edit: it's a shooting star
double edit: I really wish i bought the white star frag first now, I didn't expect to win anything 
triple edit: something is coming together!


----------



## Aliya

Thank you so much staff for hosting such a great event and for the beautiful collectibles! 

Now it's time to try and play around with my lineup a bit


----------



## Fye

kikotoot said:


> AAAAAAA
> edit: it's a shooting star
> double edit: I really wish i bought the white star frag first now, I didn't expect to win anything


psst, the white fragment on hanami's thread or Mistreil's thread would work for your lineup if they're willing to trade


----------



## daringred_

damn i wish i hadn't already done the survey because i don't think i can take it a second time (especially since i'd only be answering the last page) and i initially forgot my "complaint" about the lack of other creative avenues in the contests i.e. writing, physical crafts (knitting, crocheting, clay etc.), graphic design. 

hopefully someone can let me know? i doubt it's allowed but-


----------



## Ace Marvel

Im so happy I was able to end the fair with a dreamy line up, again thank you so much! This was a perfect event.


----------



## lieryl

This is literally the cheesiest thing but this fair along with stumbling upon this site in general has easily been the highlight of my year. I’ve made so many good friends that help me with my physiology assignments and force collectibles on me and have decided to really get back into art thanks to TBT  Thank you so much everyone for your hard work, from the amazing staff to all the kind users I have met. I literally don’t know where I’d be without the bell tree T^T


----------



## xara

this is honestly the best community that i’ve ever been a part of - everyone here is so talented and kind and i’m blessed to be amongst some amazing people,,

this fair was absolutely _incredible_ and i don’t have the words to articulate just how grateful i am to the mods & staff - you all did an amazing job organizing and maintaining this event and you deserve lots and lots of rest. the theme was amazing this year and i had so much fun participating in the events/contests,, it was wonderful to see the forums so lively again now that things have died down after new horizons’ release.

i had so much fun trying to get creative with my entries and admiring everyone else’s talent. i’ll treasure my celeste plushie + the memories from this fair forever c’:


----------



## r a t

I have no idea what to do with my life now that the fair is over LOL

I can’t emphasise enough how much I appreciate this community, even though I’ve been a member for years I always make friends around the time of the fair (a lot more so than the rest of the year when there’s no fair on), as someone who’s pretty lonely irl - especially with lockdown and everything else going on in the world - these little activities have kept me going by taking my mind off of everything! Of course I can go back to projects like drawing to take my mind away but that’s not as community based as this event, I’m really going to miss it.
I also can’t emphasise enough how much I appreciate all the staff for everything they’ve done, I don’t know any other online community that does this kind of stuff and it’s so above and beyond which is why I love this site and have stuck around for so long! Everyone deserves a massive thank you <3


----------



## Matt0106

Wow the shooting star looks A M A Z I N G! Thank you so much  My first animated collectible!

Thank you for everything! This fair will definitely forever be one to remember


----------



## Justin

LambdaDelta said:


> so was the 2005 fair just jeremy and like 2 others?



I was one of those 20!! The one and only Fair I've gotten to participate in as a regular member. 

I actually made a joke while this thread was being worked on that the amount of 2005 Fair participants would be "like 20" before Jeremy found the answer.


----------



## Matt0106

Justin said:


> I was one of those 20!! The one and only Fair I've gotten to participate in as a regular member.
> 
> I actually made a joke while this thread was being worked on that the amount of 2005 Fair participants would be "like 20" before Jeremy found the answer.



Crazy to think that the first fair only had 20 people. It has definitely come very far in 15 years


----------



## Jeremy

LambdaDelta said:


> so was the 2005 fair just jeremy and like 2 others?





Vrisnem said:


> No, it was Jeremy and _twenty_ others!





Justin said:


> I was one of those 20!! The one and only Fair I've gotten to participate in as a regular member.
> 
> I actually made a joke while this thread was being worked on that the amount of 2005 Fair participants would be "like 20" before Jeremy found the answer.



Hey, if we're counting staff it must have been at least 25!



Matt0106 said:


> Crazy to think that the first fair only had 20 people. It has definitely come very far in 15 years



There was actually one the year before that, in 2004. However, it wasn't really the Fair as we know it now where you earn tickets (points in 2005) from various events. It was more of a casual promotional thing for the start of the forum. Then in 2005 we held the event for our one year birthday. When we brought the Fair back in 2013 and 2014 it was still for the site's birthday (9th and 10th) in the winter, but in 2016 we decided to make it a summer event.


----------



## porkpie28

Congrats to everyone who won and to the staff team for working so hard see you all at Christmas


----------



## Mick

Your Local Wild Child said:


> NOW my lineup is complete (for now)! What a perfect way to end the day. Thanks for doing this whole event!



Heck yes, wild childs and shooting stars squad. 

I think this distribution was the last fair thing that I had to look forward to, I guess we're all done now


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Mick said:


> Heck yes, wild childs and shooting stars squad.
> 
> I think this distribution was the last fair thing that I had to look forward to, I guess we're all done now


Wild child and CENTERED shooting star squad! I’m so glad that we got the choice for that lol


----------



## Chris

Mick said:


> I think this distribution was the last fair thing that I had to look forward to,* I guess we're all done now*


If you entered any of our raffles we will be drawing the winners tomorrow night!


----------



## Mick

Vrisnem said:


> If you entered any of our raffles we will be drawing the winners tomorrow night!



Nope! After buying the rest of my star fragments I had three tickets left which went to a fair patch. 

Still curious to see who gets what though! Good luck to all who entered (even though that doesn't make sense because not all can win!)


----------



## Pintuition

Everyone's lineups looks great! Congrats to all winners. This fair has been really fun. I'm looking forward to next time!


----------



## hzl

Thank you to all the staff, mods, etc for creating such an awesome event. Gutted I had to drop out for the second half due to work commitments and social burn out  but honestly just from what I experienced it was really well put together and ya'll worked super hard. Congratulations to all the event winners and everyone who entered in the competition - some awesome work and creativity going on - the amount of talent on here is unreal. Well done everyone


----------



## xSuperMario64x

When will the fair threads disappear? I want to archive all the Celeste's Observatory coloring pages like I did with the Bucket of Paint during the 2017 fair and I need to plan accordingly so I can save them all before the threads go away.


----------



## Bcat

xSuperMario64x said:


> When will the fair threads disappear? I want to archive all the Celeste's Observatory coloring pages like I did with the Bucket of Paint during the 2017 fair and I need to plan accordingly so I can save them all before the threads go away.


Not staff obviously, but they’ve already said that yes, the threads are going away after the fair.


----------



## Kuroh

Bcat said:


> Not staff obviously, but they’ve already said that yes, the threads are going away after the fair.


Oh they wanted to know which day/time they're disappearing! (which I'm wondering also )


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Bcat said:


> Not staff obviously, but they’ve already said that yes, the threads are going away after the fair.


I know they're goin away, I just want to know when so I know how much time I have to to archive the coloring pages.


----------



## Hanif1807

Well the event was pretty fun. I might join the fair again in the future


----------



## ~Kilza~

So this is the first TBT Fair I was a part of, and I have to say I really enjoyed it! It's been a long while since I've been able to take part in an internet event I've enjoyed as much as this one. A lot of the events were really fun and enjoyable, I wanted to participate in pretty much every one that I could, and I'm glad it helped to provide a distraction to the madness that has been 2020.

Thanks to all the staff for all the hard work and dedication in putting this all together and having it run as smoothly as it could for an entire month! I'll be eagerly anticipating the next fair!


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> When will the fair threads disappear? I want to archive all the Celeste's Observatory coloring pages like I did with the Bucket of Paint during the 2017 fair and I need to plan accordingly so I can save them all before the threads go away.


As stated in the opening post, the Fair boards will be archived tonight.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Vrisnem said:


> As stated in the opening post, the Fair boards will be archived tonight.


assuming you mean tonight, my time (your post was made at 3am), I'll go ahead and do it later today.


----------



## Mars Adept

xSuperMario64x said:


> assuming you mean tonight, my time (your post was made at 3am), I'll go ahead and do it later today.



Based on how the original thread post was worded, it seems like the boards will be archived at 6PM EST today. Could be wrong, though.


----------



## amemome

omg i just realized that today will probably be the last day we see celeste in the banner


----------



## Biyaya

Ohemgee-ohemgee-ohemgee! I didn't realize I won a shooting star until I already purchased a raffle for one and noticed I had extra tickets afterwards. ;w; Thank you so much! haha

It has been a fun fair.Thank you, staff, for putting it all together for everyone!


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Sorry if this question was answered somewhere already, but I was wondering: Do you just have to have the raffle ticktes active in your inventory or do you also have to display them on your sidebar?


----------



## LambdaDelta

Miss Purry said:


> Sorry if this question was answered somewhere already, but I was wondering: Do you just have to have the raffle ticktes active in your inventory or do you also have to display them on your sidebar?


they just need to be in your inventory, active or not

also, they're undisplayable


----------



## Holla

I'm sad that the fair is now over, but it was a lot of fun and kept me pretty busy trying to keep up with all the events.

Thanks so much staff!


----------



## mogyay

i forgot to say thank you ;_; this has been the best fair yet and i'm so happy to be part of a supportive and wonderful community! can't imagine all the hard work staff put in for events like these and it's truly appreciated, you guys rock! the art and creativity that has went into every event is amazing and there are so many lovely little details, you've made lockdown and just this terrible year in general a lot of fun!

i've also made a lot of amazing friends in this fair and just felt truly blessed by all the love that people have shown me the last month, i truly have the best friends of all time and without some of you guys i thought i might have went crazy at the vesta poll LOL, ty for keeping me sane    

just, thank you so much guys, from the bottom of my heart!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mars Adept

The boards are gone now. That’s it.

Edit: Wait. Why is the shop still up?


----------



## Dinosaurz

Rip the boards you are missed


----------



## N a t

I'M GONNA MISS THE SWEET STARRY THEME


----------



## Mars Adept

N a t said:


> I'M GONNA MISS THE SWEET STARRY THEME



Also because there’s still no night time background yet. : (


----------



## Mick

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> The boards are gone now. That’s it.
> 
> Edit: Wait. Why is the shop still up?



At least Celeste is still looking cute in that banner up there! For now.


----------



## Dinosaurz

The raffle tickets are down


----------



## Mars Adept

Raffle ticket listings are gone. The shop is disappearing!


----------



## Cheremtasy

I'm so sad, I took like no screenshots in the boards and I'm gonna regret it later. I also left to get some food real quick and had 6 notifications when I came back, but I can't see them so I can only assume they were from the board and now I will never know.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ngl I loved this fair but I think I liked the 2017 fair more. I'm just more of a fan of the arcade/vaporwave aesthetic than a "dreamy" aesthetic. I never fell for cutesy stuff like that.


----------



## Mars Adept

Cheremtasy said:


> I'm so sad, I took like no screenshots in the boards and I'm gonna regret it later. I also left to get some food real quick and had 6 notifications when I came back, but I can't see them so I can only assume they were from the board and now I will never know.



I have a single screenshot of a post I made in response to you if you’re interested in seeing that.


----------



## Foreverfox

shhhh dont tell them the shop is still up, maybe they'll leave it up til 12am FT tonight.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Why am I getting error notifications

	Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2020

Forums broke guys


----------



## Mars Adept

Dinosaurz said:


> Why am I getting error notifications
> 
> Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2020
> 
> Forums broke guys



Not really. The error messages are kind of funny though.


----------



## Luxen

Cheremtasy said:


> I'm so sad, I took like no screenshots in the boards and I'm gonna regret it later. I also left to get some food real quick and had 6 notifications when I came back, but I can't see them so I can only assume they were from the board and now I will never know.


Likewise, though I had 2 notifications instead.
Here's hoping they were just likes instead of post replies (so I won't feel too bad for missing them earlier).


----------



## LambdaDelta

Dinosaurz said:


> Why am I getting error notifications


lmao, I was just about to ask the same


----------



## Mick

xSuperMario64x said:


> ngl I loved this fair but I think I liked the 2017 fair more. I'm just more of a fan of the arcade/vaporwave aesthetic than a "dreamy" aesthetic. I never fell for cutesy stuff like that.



The stars though! Space is cool! I like that there was an alternative to the cutesy stuff.


----------



## Cheremtasy

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I have a single screenshot of a post I made in response to you if you’re interested in seeing that.


You're free to PM it to me if you'd like, though it's not super important so I really don't mind either way. Really big regrets of not taking more screenshots ahead of time though pff. I told myself I would, but I didn't know where to start so I just didn't.


----------



## Dinosaurz

LambdaDelta said:


> lmao, I was just about to ask the same


When the raffle breaks the forum


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Mick said:


> The stars though! Space is cool! I like that there was an alternative to the cutesy stuff.


idk I just didn't vibe with this fair like I did in 2017. even the space-y stuff fit that "dreamy" theme which I'm just not a fan of.


----------



## Cheremtasy

Luxen said:


> Likewise, though I had 2 notifications instead.
> Here's hoping they were just likes instead of post replies (so I won't feel too bad for missing them earlier).


Oh yeah I feel you there, if it was replies I'd just be itching to know what people say and who said what. Same kind of thing has happened on social media and I always can't help but wonder what that mysterious notification was.   
In all seriousness though, I'm really gonna miss the fair boards.


----------



## N a t

5 Vesta's in the shop!!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2020

For those who need her <3


----------



## Mick

xSuperMario64x said:


> idk I just didn't vibe with this fair like I did in 2017. even the space-y stuff fit that "dreamy" theme which I'm just not a fan of.



That's fair. (pun unintended.) Maybe next time?


----------



## Mars Adept

xSuperMario64x said:


> idk I just didn't vibe with this fair like I did in 2017. even the space-y stuff fit that "dreamy" theme which I'm just not a fan of.



I’m kind of the opposite. Out of the three fairs I have experienced, I think 2017 is the worst and 2020 is the best.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Getting a lot of error messages for some reason?


----------



## Dinosaurz

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Getting a lot of error messages for some reason?


Yep I think everyone is  @Jeremy forum broke XD


----------



## Foreverfox

Mick said:


> That's fair. (pun unintended.) Maybe next time?


Bahaha


----------



## Mars Adept

I don’t think I can view my conversations either, haha.


----------



## Chris

We're aware of the problem, know the cause, and are working on a fix! Might be a slight delay on the raffle winner announcement while this is handled.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Vrisnem said:


> We're aware of the problem, know the cause, and are working on a fix! Might be a slight delay on the raffle winner announcement while this is handled.


Ah cool lol it’s getting annoying


----------



## Foreverfox

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I don’t think I can view my conversations either, haha.


Nope


----------



## LambdaDelta

Vrisnem said:


> know the cause


mind sharing it with the class?

once you're free, of course


----------



## Dinosaurz

LambdaDelta said:


> mind sharing it with the class?
> 
> once you're free, of course


Vesta in the shop is the cause


----------



## Lanstar

To quote the end of an anime arch:

_Next time... A new beginning!_


----------



## Mars Adept

Now the forum is loading slowly AND it’s giving me error messages still LOL


----------



## skarmoury

omg im gonna miss the fair : ( wish i took screenshots of some of the stuff but it's cool!!!

also rip the forum broke


----------



## N a t

*Vesta would like to know your location*


----------



## Dinosaurz

Are we back


----------



## lucitine

Has the raffle ended? I apparently have tickets left over and I was going to throw them in the raffle, but I can't find it in the shop.


----------



## LambdaDelta

lucitine said:


> Has the raffle ended? I apparently have tickets left over and I was going to throw them in the raffle, but I can't find it in the shop.


shop "officially" closed almost an hour ago

idk why the other stuff is still there


----------



## Damniel

lucitine said:


> Has the raffle ended? I apparently have tickets left over and I was going to throw them in the raffle, but I can't find it in the shop.


fair shop was scheduled to close at 6pm fair time today


----------



## Jeremy

lucitine said:


> Has the raffle ended? I apparently have tickets left over and I was going to throw them in the raffle, but I can't find it in the shop.


The raffle winners are being picked now actually, but you might want to grab a Fair Patch before we close the entire shop (very soon).


----------



## Foreverfox

Damniel said:


> fair shop was scheduled to close at 6pm fair time today


Shhhhh don't put that out into the ether.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Jeremy said:


> The raffle winners are being picked now actually, but you might want to grab a Fair Patch before we close the entire shop (very soon).


Pick me pick me sir


----------



## lucitine

Thanks!

I thought I spent all of my tickets a few days ago so I wasn't paying attention to the end time. Ended up getting a notification when I was sleeping  I wonder how I got the last set of tickets.

Got myself a badge though ^^


----------



## Chris

*Raffle Winners*

It is the moment everyone has been waiting for!
Today we are announcing the winners of The Bell Tree Fair 2020 raffles. 


*Raffle 1*
*Animal Crossing: New Horizons (physical copy) with bonus Kapp'n plush*






*Winner*
@Nicole.


*
Raffle 2
Animal Crossing: New Horizons Official Companion Guide*





*Winner*
@Brun2166


*
Raffle 3
$20 USD/CAD/AUD or £15 GBP digital eShop card*





*Winners*
@kiwikenobi
@Hedgehugs
@amye.miller
@michealsmells

*
Raffle 4*
*Animated Shooting Star Collectible*





*Winner*
@DaCoSim

*
Raffle 5
Star Fragment Collectibles*





*Winners*




*Yellow Star Fragment Winners*
@Sheep Villager
@mewto28




*Red Star Fragment Winners*
@alias
@Red Cat




*Green Star Fragment Winners*
@mogyay
@amemome




*Blue Star Fragment Winners*
@JasonAldeanMG
@Cheryll




*Purple Star Fragment Winners*
@Soika
@princess.looking.for.frog




*Pink Star Fragment Winners*
@dino
@NefariousKing


​Congratulations to all of our raffle winners!

Collectible prizes will be distributed, or you will be contacted by *Jeremy* regarding your address/eShop region, either today or tomorrow.

Note, we have decided to leave the shop open until a little later tonight due to many users still not having spent their tickets yet. If you are one of them then please make sure to spend yours ASAP!
*EDIT*: The Bell Tree Fair Shop is now closed for 2020.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Rip me lol

	Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2020

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## michealsmells

Vrisnem said:


> *Raffle Winners*
> 
> It is the moment everyone has been waiting for!
> Today we are announcing the winners of The Bell Tree Fair 2020 raffles.
> 
> 
> *Raffle 1*
> *Animal Crossing: New Horizons (physical copy) with bonus Kapp'n plush*
> 
> View attachment 321698
> 
> *Winner*
> @Nicole.
> 
> 
> *
> Raffle 2
> Animal Crossing: New Horizons Official Companion Guide*
> 
> View attachment 321697
> 
> *Winner*
> @Brun2166
> 
> 
> *
> Raffle 3
> $20 USD/CAD/AUD or £15 GBP digital eShop card*
> 
> View attachment 321696
> 
> *Winners*
> @kiwikenobi
> @Hedgehugs
> @amye.miller
> @michealsmells
> 
> *
> Raffle 4*
> *Animated Shooting Star Collectible*
> 
> View attachment 321695
> 
> *Winner*
> @DaCoSim
> 
> *
> Raffle 5
> Star Fragment Collectibles*
> 
> View attachment 321694
> 
> *Winners*
> 
> View attachment 321693
> *Yellow Star Fragment Winners*
> @Sheep Villager
> @mewto28
> 
> View attachment 321692
> *Red Star Fragment Winners*
> @alias
> @Red Cat
> 
> View attachment 321691
> *Green Star Fragment Winners*
> @mogyay
> @amemome
> 
> View attachment 321690
> *Blue Star Fragment Winners*
> @JasonAldeanMG
> @Cheryll
> 
> View attachment 321689
> *Purple Star Fragment Winners*
> @Soika
> @princess.looking.for.frog
> 
> View attachment 321688
> *Pink Star Fragment Winners*
> @dino
> @NefariousKing
> 
> 
> ​Congratulations to all of our raffle winners!
> 
> Collectible prizes will be distributed, or you will be contacted by *Jeremy* regarding your address/eShop region, either today or tomorrow.
> 
> Note, we have decided to leave the shop open until a little later tonight due to many users still not having spent their tickets yet. If you are one of them then please make sure to spend yours ASAP!



I WASNT EXPECTING TO GET MENTIONED.
I have no idea what I will buy with this gift card but I promise I will use it wisely..... for your sakes, staff.


----------



## Jacob

@DaCoSim OMG!!! YAY CONGRATS


----------



## Midoriya

Congrats to the raffle winners!


----------



## Cadbberry

Congrats y'all! What a fun time this was!


----------



## michealsmells

Congrats to all the winners!!!! You get a big ol' cookie and kiss on the noggin from me.


----------



## Trundle

Congrats winners!!


----------



## Coach

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Fye

Congrats everyone!


----------



## mogyay

AHH yay what a nice way to end the fair omg, i don't have a green fragment, this is super neat :0 also i *think* this is my first time winning a tbt raffle so even more special! yayyyyy i'm happy!  ☺


----------



## Aliya

Congratulations to all of the winners!


----------



## Mairmalade

Look at all those stars! 

Congratulations, everyone.


----------



## Oldcatlady

Congratulations to the winners!!!!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Noooo celeste is gone


----------



## Aniko

Congrats everybody!


----------



## Jacob

Very sad to see the fair end, this has been real fun


----------



## Cheremtasy

Congratulations to all the winners!  Also so grateful to the staff for extending the time that the fair shop will close, I hope that at the very least, a few more users will manage to snag some collectibles! It's such a shame to see tickets they worked for go to waste.


----------



## JasonAldeanMG

So excited! Thank you so much!


----------



## Rowlet28

I don't usually win raffles so it's surprising to see I got mentioned considering it was a low chance haha. A nice thing to wake up to as well.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Congratulations to the winners. And congrats to DaCoSim for being the first (and only) member to win all four animated collectibles up to date.


----------



## DaCoSim

OMG!hs  det uh h  I g gg x  det hi  no GC I’m at work! I completely missed this!!!! Thank u thank u thank u!!!!!


----------



## Kuroh

Congrats to the raffle winners!!!!


----------



## skarmoury

congrats to the winners!! thank you staff once again for the wonderful fair 
and OMG @DaCoSim  CONGRATS ON THE ANIMATED COLLECTIBLE!!! I remember seeing you post about wanting a shooting star to complete your animated lineup, I'm so happy for you!!!


----------



## Soika

Omg so excited to have won a star fragment in the raffle! Thank you so much! Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## lucitine

Congrats to all of the winners!


----------



## Irescien

Congrats to all the winners !!


----------



## seliph

DaCoSim said:


> OMG!hs  det uh h  I g gg x  det hi  no GC


mood

congrats tho daco!!!


----------



## Toska

Congrats to everybody!


----------



## N a t

DaCoSim said:


> OMG!hs  det uh h  I g gg x  det hi  no GC I’m at work! I completely missed this!!!! Thank u thank u thank u!!!!!


If I was still in grade school this would make for a great yearbook quote. Grats!!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2020

This fair was so fun even though I didn't win anything I'm just so glad that we all were blessed with pretty pixels and some fun stuff to do! I'm gonna miss this aesthetic but it'll live on in our line ups


----------



## Nefarious

I never win raffles so I'm very surprised to be mentioned. Thank you so much!
Congrats to all the other winners!
Especially DaCoSim, amazing that you were able to complete the animated collectible collection!


----------



## xara

ahh congrats to all of the winners!! thank you again to all the mods & staff who made this event possible


----------



## Foreverfox

Congrats winners!!! ❤

	Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2020

awww Celeste is gone  but why can't she stay foreverrr


----------



## Hanami

Congrats to all the winners!
@DaCoSim congrats on obtaining all the animated collectibles up to date!


----------



## amemome

omg yay!!


----------



## CuteYuYu

Congrats raffle winners!!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Big congrats to all the winners.


----------



## kiwikenobi

Aaaaaah, I won! I'm so happy! All those tickets I poured into the raffle were worth it! Thank you!!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Congrats to those who won raffles! I myself didn’t join any but it was fun watching.


----------



## LambdaDelta

dacosim has a snow globe?


----------



## Insulaire

Congrats everyone! Even with better odds than any lottery, I knew it was a long shot, but happy for those whose bet paid off ️


----------



## neoqueenserenity

Congrats to all you raffle winners! I had a lot of fun participating in my first official TBT fair, it was a nice event to distract me after a long work day. Looking forward to *hopefully* TBT fair next year


----------



## Damniel

congrats to all the winners! great fair!


----------



## Milleram

Oh my goodness! I can't believe I won one of the raffles! Thanks so much to the staff. c:


----------



## Aurita

congrats to all the winners!! thanks again to all the tbt staff for this amazing fair


----------



## The Pennifer

Congrats  to all the winners   .... And over the moon happy for you @DaCoSim


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Now that the fair is over, when do the staff contact the members with the character in banner prize?


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Omg I won a purple star fragment 
bruh I cant even believe it I actually forgot I even entered this raffle eeee


----------



## Lavamaize

Congratulations to all the raffle winners! Once again, thank you to all the staff for a wonderful fair!


----------



## Red Cat

This is the first time I've ever won anything in a raffle. I wasn't happy that I had a lot of tickets left but not enough to buy anything, so now I'm glad that they paid off.


----------



## Ace Marvel

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Karmahri

Congratulations guys! 
Sad to see that celeste is gone in the banner, but super excited to see your villagers/island reps up there!!!


----------



## DaCoSim

LambdaDelta said:


> dacosim has a snow globe?


Nope. I do not. I’m


LambdaDelta said:


> dacosim has a snow globe?


i do not have a snow globe. I think that may have been before my time. Omg, I am on such a high right now over this!!! I could cry!!!!!


----------



## LadyDestani

Congrats to all the winners!  Thanks again to the staff for all of your hard work and dedication bringing us this fair.  It was a lot of fun!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

DaCoSim said:


> Nope. I do not. I’m
> 
> i do not have a snow globe. I think that may have been before my time. Omg, I am on such a high right now over this!!! I could cry!!!!!


I don’t want to mess up your sidebar, but I would like to see a sidebar of only animated collectibles for a short period of time.


----------



## DaCoSim

Alolan_Apples said:


> I don’t want to mess up your sidebar, but I would like to see a sidebar of only animated collectibles for a short period of time.


That is absolutely 100% about to happen!!!

	Post automatically merged: Sep 22, 2020



LadyDestani said:


> Congrats to all the winners!  Thanks again to the staff for all of your hard work and dedication bringing us this fair.  It was a lot of fun!


Your lineup is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Lothitine

congrats everyone lol, now i wish id saved my tickets for the restock though....


----------



## dino

ahhhh super wow'd to have won anything ! (there's a first time for everything it seems ) 

thanks so much @ staff for running leftover ticket raffles of such a scale and congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Kirbyz

congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Nicole.

I'm speechless, I didn't think I would stand a chance at winning! Thank you staff, and a special congrats to all the winners


----------



## Sheep Villager

Oh! I won a yellow star fragment!
That's a pleasant surprise. Now I have the dilemma of do I look for another green one to make my top row symmetric or do I trade it for another color.​


----------



## Valzed

Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## Alienfish

grats to all the raffle winners


----------



## DaCoSim

Thank you again TBT staff for all your hard work and my super ridiculously awesome unexpected prize!!!! Congrats to all the contest/event/ raffle winners!!!!!


----------



## CoffeeAndCaramel973

Congratulations to all the winners !


----------



## Zerous

Congrats to all the winners, and tysm to the staff for hosting everything this year, its been an amazing event


----------



## Matt0106

Congratulations to the winners, and a huge final thank you to all the staff involved in running this fair! August wouldn’t have been the same without it


----------



## DaCoSim

Omg it’s so purdy!!!


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

DaCoSim said:


> Omg it’s so purdy!!!


You truly are number one! That’s an awesome lineup you have there.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

DaCoSim said:


> Omg it’s so purdy!!!


So many animated collectibles..I'm so jealous..


----------



## Meliara

@DaCoSim 
Awww! Congrats, Bestie!

Edit: Why am I still sporting eggs?! Too bad I have not the foggiest idea how to change that now...
Edit2: Thanks for the help, D!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Meliara said:


> @DaCoSim
> Awww! Congrats, Bestie!
> 
> Edit: Why am I still sporting eggs?! Too bad I have not the foggiest idea how to change that now...


Eggs are cool! A lot of people are really spending too dollar for most of the eggs you have!


----------



## DaCoSim

Your Local Wild Child said:


> You truly are number one! That’s an awesome lineup you have there.


Lol! Thank you!!!! I am over the moon tickled!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Congrats to all the raffle winners! Thanks again to the staff for hosting such a lovely event~ :3


----------



## michealsmells

Thank you TBT staff! I got the gift card and went ahead and bought the game Hades (which was on a well timed sale!)

Everyone was recommending it so im super excited to play it. Told you guys I'd buy a good game!


----------



## Jeremy

If anyone is wondering what the characters are in the banner, we have started adding the users who purchased the "your character in our banner" prize! Each banner scene will feature two users (with an optional villager friend) and last 3 days.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Someone ask Jeremy to put pietro in the banner too plz


----------



## Azrael

@xara oh my gosh! Your village is so cute in the banner!!! Loving the Elmo dress


----------



## xara

Azrael said:


> @xara oh my gosh! Your village is so cute in the banner!!! Loving the Elmo dress



lmaooooo ty!!


----------



## skarmoury

Do we have a list of the people on the banner?  would love to know whose characters they are!!
(tho I recognize @xara's character with the elmo meme outfite LOL)


----------



## Azrael

skarmoury said:


> Do we have a list of the people on the banner?  would love to know whose characters they are!!
> (tho I recognize @xara's character with the elmo meme outfite LOL)


yeah I would like to know who the poor villager is getting beat up by Rooney!


----------



## serudesu

@xara is on the banner

that’s all what matters


----------



## Holla

I absolutely love the villagers in the banner right now. The poor guy getting beat up by Rooney is super clever and the girl in the dress is super cute!

I hope people will enjoy my villager when it’s her time to shine.


----------



## Mars Adept

Was surprised to see that the character banners have already started to show up. I was wondering if we have a list of everyone who’s going to appear on the banner?


----------



## Mr.Fox

Azrael said:


> yeah I would like to know who the poor villager is getting beat up by Rooney!


That would be me 


Holla said:


> I absolutely love the villagers in the banner right now. The poor guy getting beat up by Rooney is super clever and the girl in the dress is super cute!
> 
> I hope people will enjoy my villager when it’s her time to shine.


Thank you.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child

Mr.Fox said:


> That would be me


Aaaay a fellow wasp-sting user! I love how you used it for the swollen eye! Rooney is a cool kangaroo.


----------



## Mr.Fox

Your Local Wild Child said:


> Aaaay a fellow wasp-sting user! I love how you used it for the swollen eye! Rooney is a cool kangaroo.


He actually quickly became one of my favorite villagers here in NH. He was a random move-in that really surprised me.


----------



## Azrael

Mr.Fox said:


> That would be me


I love the creativity! And I appreciate the love for a normally unloved villager! Always refreshing to see!


----------



## Bugs

Thanks so much for picking my art in round two of the crazy dream sequence! The whole fair was amazing and I'm so glad that I could be part of it  thanks to all the mods, the staff and everybody else who put it together!


----------



## Brun2166

Thanks to all the staff and mods who made the fair posable. It was really fun.


----------



## Justin

Final Vesta restock in Shop now before she's gone!


----------



## Chris

The Bell Tree Fair 2020 survey has now closed. Thank you to the almost 200 of you who took the time to send us your feedback. We will be reviewing your responses sometime this month. Anyone who entered their username at the end of the survey will receive their 25 bells in due time. Please do not make a CTS thread until after *Jeremy* or myself have announced in here that the bells have gone out. Thank you.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Aw man Im kinda sad I didn't see that survey,,


----------



## Jeremy

The survey bells have now been distributed!




In other news, all prize packs going to users outside the US have been mailed. All sticker only packs for users who aren't also receiving a regular prize pack have also been mailed. If you're supposed to receive both they will be mailed together. The US prize packs, which will take much less time to deliver, will be mailed on Monday.

Finally, I wanted to share what this year's stickers look like with everyone. They are much higher quality than our previous stickers for a few reasons: they are die cut, they're thicker and are made from a higher quality material, and, of course, they are designed by each of our three amazing artists!


----------



## kayleee

My son arrived in the mail today  thank you @Vrisnem!!! And thank you staff for the amazing fair!!!!


----------



## seliph

now hold on the stickers are lovely but did u just use a table without the horrid brown borders


----------



## Matt0106

Jeremy said:


> The survey bells have now been distributed!
> 
> View attachment 324284In other news, all prize packs going to users outside the US have been mailed. All sticker only packs for users who aren't also receiving a regular prize pack have also been mailed. If you're supposed to receive both they will be mailed together. The US prize packs, which will take much less time to deliver, will be mailed on Monday.
> 
> Finally, I wanted to share what this year's stickers look like with everyone. They are much higher quality than our previous stickers for a few reasons: they are die cut, they're thicker and are made from a higher quality material, and, of course, they are designed by each of our three amazing artists!



If we didn't receive them, do we contact the staff? Or should we wait a bit? (I'm 90% sure I did the survey but I haven't received any bells).

NEVERMIND. I thought we were supposed to get a notification, but I got them! Thank you!


----------



## Chris

kayleee said:


> My son arrived in the mail today  thank you @Vrisnem!!! And thank you staff for the amazing fair!!!!View attachment 324320


Glad to see he made it! The other part of this prize should be with you in 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Alienfish

Got the bells, thank you 

Also I love seeing everyone's prizes ❤


----------



## deirdresgf

this looked so fun! i wish I could’ve gotten here fast enough to participate! congrats to all the winners, everyone here is so talented!! ^^


----------



## Mick

seliph said:


> now hold on the stickers are lovely but did u just use a table without the horrid brown borders



I got excited about this but no, it was some other wizardry  Here, I stole his secret spell (it's 'align="right"'):



		Code:
	

The survey bells have now been distributed!

[ATTACH type="full" align="right" width="300px" alt="stickers.png"]324284[/ATTACH]In other news, all prize packs going...


----------



## mayortiffany

Ooh! So excited about the prize packs, the stickers look fantastic.

Will eagerly be checking my mail for the next little while! I'll see if I can post pictures from the prize pack for anyone who might be curious about its contents.


----------



## Damniel

just came in today!


----------



## Holla

The stickers look so good! I’m sure I’ll be waiting a while for mine. The last package I ordered that I just got was actually stickers as well and that took almost 3 weeks to get here. Oh well, it’ll be a pleasant surprise once I do get my prize pack.


----------



## Dinosaurz

My prize pack arrived today  it’s so cool!!!


----------



## Dinosaurz

This is my prize pack btw if anyone was interested


Spoiler










Epic glitter everywhere haha


----------



## Roxxy

Dinosaurz said:


> This is my prize pack btw if anyone was interested
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic glitter everywhere haha


So lucky  it looks amazing!! Such gorgeous artworks. Whoever designed


----------



## Chris

Roxxy said:


> So lucky  it looks amazing!! Such gorgeous artworks. Whoever designed


The Celeste plush and fair patch were drawn by @Laudine. Flick was drawn by @dizzy bone. Cookie was drawn by @Thunder. I believe the leaf sticker is leftover stock designed by @Jeremy from 2014, but I may be wrong on that one!


----------



## Roxxy

Vrisnem said:


> The Celeste plush and fair patch were drawn by @Laudine. Flick was drawn by @dizzy bone. Cookie was drawn by @Thunder. I believe the leaf sticker is leftover stock designed by @Jeremy from 2014, but I may be wrong on that one!


I am in awe of such a talented staff team  (goes away and draws stick men )


----------



## Xane_MM

My Sticker Only Pack arrived today!  Here's a picture of the stickers themselves, which are basically the same as @Dinosaurz, but with the two extras I requested, perfect.

Before it arrived, I was a bit disappointed I couldn't get the full prize pack, but now, I think the stickers are the best part and that I got which part I'd want most.





Vrisnem said:


> I believe the leaf sticker is leftover stock designed by @Jeremy from 2014, but I may be wrong on that one!


Ah, neat, so the furniture leaf might be a collectable from years before I joined TBT. 

EDIT: Fixed small picture size, since these stickers are detailed!


----------



## Kadori

I just got mines in today  tysm tbt staff for everything! I'm in looooove  I didn't get a leaf but i got a fossil! It's honestly a miracle that i was able to snag a sticker pack!


----------



## JellyBeans

also got my stickers today! got the leaf as an extra  wasn't expecting them to get here so quickly but I love them!!


Spoiler: stickers










(although were the stickers supposed to arrive with the rest of the items from the mailbox pack? if they were shipped together I'm assuming it's just harder to get a parcel through than a letter lol)


----------



## Corrie

For those of you with those stars, are those the glow in the dark stars?


----------



## JellyBeans

Corrie said:


> For those of you with those stars, are those the glow in the dark stars?


can confirm they are!


----------



## Alienfish

JellyBeans said:


> can confirm they are!


Man now I really wish I were fast enough for those packs...Those stars were basically my childhood.


----------



## kiwikenobi

I got my mailbox pack, and it made my day. Thank you, TBT staff! ^_^


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

Got mine today!! Thanks to the mods for doing all of this ❤

(also I love that the back of the letter says dodo press djdnsjs)


----------



## Alienfish

ivelostmyspectacles said:


> Got mine today!! Thanks to the mods for doing all of this ❤
> 
> (also I love that the back of the letter says dodo press djdnsjs)


Image is broke since you uploaded it to discord and might or might not have removed it but lmao that sounds amazing


----------



## LambdaDelta

I think @Jeremy forgot to draw trees... and that I _might've_ gotten trolled lol


----------



## ivelostmyspectacles

sheilaa said:


> Image is broke since you uploaded it to discord and might or might not have removed it but lmao that sounds amazing




For prosperity's sake, a second upload


----------



## Holla

Got my prize pack yesterday! I was surprised on how quickly it came considering how slow mail has been around here lately.

Here it is:



back of the stationary:


Spoiler









Also, here’s a little throwback to my prize pack I got back in 2016:


Spoiler





Back of stationary:


----------



## Foreverfox

Milky star said:


> Aw man Im kinda sad I didn't see that survey,,


Same!


----------



## Roxxy

Foreverfox said:


> Same!


I missed  it too no idea how.


----------



## canary:)

I just received so cute stickers today  Thank you for sending me these from USA to Europe. I thought it will take much longer but it was so quick delivery.


----------



## Imbri

Got my mailbox pack today!



No Celeste (who can I bribe to get some of them?) but 2 Cookie stickers! A friend loves her, so I'm happy I can share.

I love the autumn notecard, the glow in the dark stars, and there was a bit of silver star confetti that I had to remove, because cats, that gave me a flashback to Count the Bottle.

Thank you, mods, and I can't wait for the next event!


----------



## Jeremy

Imbri said:


> Got my mailbox pack today!
> No Celeste (who can I bribe to get some of them?) but 2 Cookie stickers! A friend loves her, so I'm happy I can share.
> 
> I love the autumn notecard, the glow in the dark stars, and there was a bit of silver star confetti that I had to remove, because cats, that gave me a flashback to Count the Bottle.
> 
> Thank you, mods, and I can't wait for the next event!



That's weird because everyone should have received one of each new sticker, 1 random old sticker (leaf or fossil), and 2 extra new stickers. PM me about it and I can send you the Celeste one.

Is anyone else missing one?


----------



## mayortiffany

Here's my prize pack! 

As you can see on the back of the letter, Dodo Press is printed 
The front of mine has pictures of leaves on them.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jeremy said:


> Is anyone else missing one?


lol, just look at my prize pack post above. aside from the special you-know-what, that's everything from mine

I either got trolled, or there was some sort of excess stack or whatever that was accidentally grabbed. not sure which


----------



## Jeremy

LambdaDelta said:


> lol, just look at my prize pack post above. aside from the special you-know-what, that's everything from mine
> 
> I either got trolled, or there was some sort of excess stack or whatever that was accidentally grabbed. not sure which


Feel free to PM me and I'll look into it. I will have to check what happened because I'm not sure how I would have missed a whole stack of stickers.


----------

